# Problemas con Audinac AT510



## pablitop22

Hola gente, tengo un amplificador AUDINAC de 50 watt por salida y una salida se escucha mas bajo, no se si esta quemada o algo, un capacitor parece estar medio mocho pero tiene 2 potenciometros enfrentados y estan iguales en regulacion puede ser eso tambien??


----------



## zxeth

no creo. Se conecta alrevez un pote y listo, girando los 2 para el mismo lado aumenta de los 2 lados. Yo te diria cambia el capacitor, y puentea el pote. con eso te vas a dar cuenta si es problema de señal. Si no es eso verifica el circuto en una resistencia quemada o otro capacitor mocho. Y por ultimo cambia los semiconductores (no se si son op amp o si son transistores o mosfets)


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches pablitop22, primero antes que nada, coloca un generador de señal a la entrada y medi antes y despues del pote a ver que tension tenes de entrada y salida del mismo, al hacerlo en ambos canales sabes si el problema esta ahi. sino habria que descartar si es en el pre o ya en la etapa de potencia. lo ideal (ya que en esos equipos discretos telo permiten) es ir desde la entrada siguiendo la señal y ver en que lugar del recorrido se atenua. un abrazo.


----------



## zxeth

sergio rossi dijo:


> primero antes que nada, coloca un generador de señal a la entrada y medi antes y despues del pote a ver que tension tenes de entrada y salida del mismo, al hacerlo en ambos canales sabes si el problema esta ahi. sino habria que descartar si es en el pre o ya en la etapa de potencia.



Me parece de mas el generador de señal. Para eso mide resistencia con el tester de una y listo. Ademas si es un pote estereo para sonido estereo y le das señal te van a dar numeros diferentes porque los sonidos de cada linea son distintos. Puede ser que en una linea se escuche la voz y la guitarra (en una cancion) y en la otra se escuche la bateria y el saxo (p ej) entonces nunca van a tener los mismos niveles de voltaje


----------



## pablitop22

zxeth dijo:


> Me parece de mas el generador de señal. Para eso mide resistencia con el tester de una y listo. Ademas si es un pote estereo para sonido estereo y le das señal te van a dar numeros diferentes porque los sonidos de cada linea son distintos. Puede ser que en una linea se escuche la voz y la guitarra (en una cancion) y en la otra se escuche la bateria y el saxo (p ej) entonces nunca van a tener los mismos niveles de voltaje



Ok, voy hacer eso y despues les cuento que onda, el amplificador es de esos viejos Audinac pero se escucha muy bien el tema que surgió ese inconveniente


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches zxeth, realmente no me gusta desacreditar a ninguna persona, voy a tomar tu post anterior como que no leiste bien o no entendistes lo que yo quice decir y como que te falta un poco de experiencia. Sabes que es un generador de señal?, por si las dudas es un aparatito que genera señales desde los pocos hz hasta varios khz o mhz, sean senusiodes, ondas cuadradas o triangulares cuyas frecuencias se pueden variar y quedan fijas en el valor deseado, a un valor de tension fijo para toda frecuencia.  Por lo tanto si uno inyecta una misma frecuencia a ambos canales y siguiendo el circuito y midiendo paso a paso podemos ver por comparativa donde tenemos la diferencia de señal. (no es como vos decis una señal de musica la cual tiene toda la diversidad de frecuencias audibles mezcladas y en estereo diferentes la mayoria entre canales), por otro lado de esta forma sencilla (midiendo con tester o mejor con osciloscopio) no es necesario desoldar ningun componente, como vos lo indicas, el pote esta vinculado a la z del circuito asociado (z impedancia), por otro lado tambien lo normal, por mi experiencia, es que no sea el pote, este te puede provocar ruidos, gangoseras, etc. pero muy rara vez una atenuacion de la señal, o bien entrecortes de señal al deslizarlo. Por si las dudas yo no me supe expresar en mi post anterior, quiero con este comentario dejar en claro el metodo que propuse. 
Ah! una preguntita zxeth quien te enseño a usar musica como señal de prueba para detectar una falla en un equipo de audio, si lo tenes por ahi te recomiendo que le hagas leer este uiltimo post que escribi dentro de lo que es mi ignorancia. Buenas noches y espero haberte aclarado tu duda. un abrazo.


----------



## raul47

Un aplauso para Sergio Rossi. Felicitaciones maestro.Lo suyo es muy tecnico realmente y lo otro.........medio de entre casa , vió.
Saludos y siga aclarando para que no oscurezca.


----------



## zxeth

Primero y principal nunca dije que midiera señales de musica en el circuito. Eso pense que era lo que vos querias que haga el chico. segundo si que se lo que es un generador de señal, pero "generador de señal" puede ser cualquier cosa que genere una diferencia de potencial, ya sea onda cuadrada, senoidal, triangular, bla bla bla. tercero no todo el mundo tiene un generador de señal para pruebas de audio en su casa, aunque no lo sepas no todo el mundo tenemos 500$ para gastar en un aparato que solo provee señales o tiempo para armarlo. cuarto, Si no tenes un osciloscopio no podes leer cuanto voltaje tiene la señal excepto que lo hagas con una senoidal 50-60htz o que sea dc ya que no todos los tester miden cualquier tipo de señal a cualquier frecuencia. quinto, tenes que considerar mas o menos la mitad de la gente en este foro no tiene muchos conocimientos de electronica. Yo me incluyo ya que solo tengo 18 años recien cumplidos y estoy estudiando tecnico mecanico en maquinas y herramientas. Nada que ver con esto, pero me las arreglo solo. Y no esperes que una persona que no sabe que invirtiendo un cable del potenciometro lo puede hacer girar alrevez (espero que me entiendas) tenga instrumentos de gran presicion en su "taller". 

No es nada a tu contra, creo que nunca antes te habia mensionado, y creo que di una manera mas sencilla de medir un potenciometro. Creo que esto es un foro de electronica y nos tenemos que ayudar y aportar ideas y conclusiones


----------



## ehbressan

Hola, no quiero interferir en el debate, pero con cualquier PC con una placa de sonido decente, tenes un generador de señales confiable, sin gastar $500.  
Solo queria decir eso, con onda y sin ofender.  
Sds.


----------



## zxeth

no necesitas una placa de sonido respetable, con una de 10$ ya lo podes hacer tranquilamente con un programa, el tema es que sepa hacerlo y medirlo y tener el osciloscopio para medirlo o gastar plata y tiempo en hacerse un osciloscopio en la pc cuando talvez la persona no sepa ni que es. (ojo talvez tampoco sabe usar un tester) pero es mas facil que hacer todo el quilombo. *OJO* no digo que el que hizo el post no sabe usar las cosas, pero hay que asegurarse que todo el mundo lo sepa usar


----------



## sergio rossi

Muy Buen dia zxeth, no me gusta generar una discución y menos en un tema tan sencillo como este, pero te quisiera aclarar algunos ptos. de los mensajes anteriores con el solo efecto de dejar bien claras las opiniones.

 a tu afirmacion del mensaje 8
 ''Primero y principal nunca dije que midiera señales de musica en el circuito.''
te transcribo lo que indicaste en tu mensaje 4
''Ademas si es un pote estereo para sonido estereo y le das señal te van a dar numeros diferentes porque los sonidos de cada linea son distintos. Puede ser que en una linea se escuche la voz y la guitarra (en una cancion) y en la otra se escuche la bateria y el saxo (p ej) entonces nunca van a tener los mismos niveles de voltaje''
Si con esto no estas indicando que tu señal era de musica tengo que volver a la primaria para aprender a leer de nuevo.

Me indicas luego en el mismo mensaje
''Eso pense que era lo que vos querias que haga el chico.''
Si lo pensastes y no lo leistes es porque yo no lo escribi ni lo dije. Antes de postear palabras que YO NO DIJE te pido que leeas y comprendas bien el texto.

con respecto al pto tercero del mensaje 8
''tercero no todo el mundo tiene un generador de señal para pruebas de audio en su casa, aunque no lo sepas no todo el mundo tenemos 500$ para gastar en un aparato que solo provee señales o tiempo para armarlo.''
ehbressan te lo contesto en su mensaje y vos mismo en tu mensaje 10 te lo refutas
''no necesitas una placa de sonido respetable, con una de 10$ ya lo podes hacer tranquilamente con un programa''

Bien claro esta que no todos disponen de todos los elementos necesarios para realizar la reparacion, en este tema solo me voy a remitir a contestarte que si no dispones de los elementos te va a ser dificilisimo hacer la reparacion (dejemos de lado el conocimiento porque por mas que lo tengas si no tenes herramientas no lo podes aplicar), como te comente en el mensaje anterior con toda la buena onda, este efecto no es el mas comun de un pote. 

Todo lo anterior vaya y pase. NO lo voy a seguir discutiendo, pero quiero que te fijes en tu respuesta, la cual me sono autoritaria, con la cual desechas mi procedimiento de reparacion.
''Me parece de mas el generador de señal. Para eso mide resistencia con el tester de una y listo.''
NO estaria escribiendote estas lineas si tu respuesta hubiese sido mas amena, simplemente si hubieses insinuado realizar la medicion sin descartar mi procedimiento con tu ''Me parece de mas''.
No estoy en contra de tu propuesta de medicion, estoy de acuerdo en que todos debemos aportar ideas, lo que no debemos es ser descorteces con los pensamientos de los demas.

Bueno el procedimiento que quiera seguir para la reparacion sera cuestion del conocimiento y del equipamiento que disponga. El que quiera entender que entienda.  Muy buenos dias a todos. Un abrazo.


----------



## pablitop22

zxeth dijo:


> no necesitas una placa de sonido respetable, con una de 10$ ya lo podes hacer tranquilamente con un programa, el tema es que sepa hacerlo y medirlo y tener el osciloscopio para medirlo o gastar plata y tiempo en hacerse un osciloscopio en la pc cuando talvez la persona no sepa ni que es. (ojo talvez tampoco sabe usar un tester) pero es mas facil que hacer todo el quilombo. *OJO* no digo que el que hizo el post no sabe usar las cosas, pero hay que asegurarse que todo el mundo lo sepa usar



no ahi problema, estoy estudiando electronica en una tecnica y se usar todos los aparatos de medicion asi q no creo tener problema para medir eso, lo que pasa es q no tengo mucha experiencia en amplificadores viejos, en los modernos maso menos ando bien


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches pablito22, si estas estudiando y tenes a tu alcance un generador de señal y un osciloscopio, en estos amplis viejos (de mi epoca de niño) es bastante facil seguir la señal, identifica en la placa donde entra luego ira a los comandos de seleccion y de ahi al pre (ecualizacion), para luego pasar a la etapa de potencia (montada sobre los disipadores), no es complicado solo armate de paciencia y un rato de tiempo, desmonta las placas si no las podes ver bien para seguir las pistas y por ende el recorrido de la señal, si no tenes osciloscopio con un tester que mida alterna en el rango de 2v tambien lo podes hacer. 
Se me ocurren  algunas dudas antes de que te pongas a investigar tanto:
1- probastes invertir la señal que le metes a la entrada a ver si no es un problema de la fuente emisora y no del ampli.
2- le tiraste limpiacontactos a los potes de volumen? (esto por las dudas nunca viene de mas)
3- probastes si te hace la misma falla con todas las entradas?
4- invertistes los bafles en los canales a ver si el problema no lo tenes en los parlantes?
Si ya las hiciste y esto te resulta muy elemental, disculpas de antemano, sino a probar y en caso de que no sean estas las causas, a seguir con el procedimiento anterior.

Bueno espero tu respuesta, un abrazo.


----------



## pablitop22

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas noches pablito22, si estas estudiando y tenes a tu alcance un generador de señal y un osciloscopio, en estos amplis viejos (de mi epoca de niño) es bastante facil seguir la señal, identifica en la placa donde entra luego ira a los comandos de seleccion y de ahi al pre (ecualizacion), para luego pasar a la etapa de potencia (montada sobre los disipadores), no es complicado solo armate de paciencia y un rato de tiempo, desmonta las placas si no las podes ver bien para seguir las pistas y por ende el recorrido de la señal, si no tenes osciloscopio con un tester que mida alterna en el rango de 2v tambien lo podes hacer.
> Se me ocurren  algunas dudas antes de que te pongas a investigar tanto:
> 1- probastes invertir la señal que le metes a la entrada a ver si no es un problema de la fuente emisora y no del ampli.
> 2- le tiraste limpiacontactos a los potes de volumen? (esto por las dudas nunca viene de mas)
> 3- probastes si te hace la misma falla con todas las entradas?
> 4- invertistes los bafles en los canales a ver si el problema no lo tenes en los parlantes?
> Si ya las hiciste y esto te resulta muy elemental, disculpas de antemano, sino a probar y en caso de que no sean estas las causas, a seguir con el procedimiento anterior.
> 
> Bueno espero tu respuesta, un abrazo.



muchas gracias x la info, todabia no lo probe pero cuando tenga tiempo lo hago.


----------



## proton140

Hola amigos, tengo un sintoamplificador Audinac fm 900 con la placa de audio del circuito at510. Adjunto el circuito

Un canal funciona muy bajo de volumen con respecto al otro ya sea escuchando por parlantes o auriculares. Además suena bajo un canal con la radio o usando la entrada AUX auxiliar. Medi el punto medio de Voltage y está OK en 27.2v (la mitad de 55v). Quería hacer la medicion de corriente de reposo (50ma recomendado en el circuito), para ello levante el puente de t306, pero no se cual es la condicion para hacer esta medición con parlante enchufado con señal de audio de 1 khz, ó me estoy saltando pásos para arreglarlo, . Bueno mi intención era arreglarlo ya que el canal que funciona se oye muy bien.

Si alguien puede ayudarme con esto lo arreglamos y ayudamos a hacer ecología (en vez de tirarlo!!!). Muchas gracias a todos por leer 

saludos
Charly


----------



## zopilote

Primero tienes que tener otro amplificador (de 2W a 10W) para que te sirva de detector de audio, con este vas ha testear el nivel de audio presente en la entrada de ambos canales. luego deternimar en que lugar esta la disminucion de nivel de audio y concentrarte en es. Nadie te va ha decir que es lo que esta mal, generalmente uno comienza chequeando los condensadores electrolíticos, estos tienden a secarse y hacen que el volumen sea muy debil.


----------



## proton140

OK voy a probar con eso primero, tengo un ampli de 2 watt!!. Ahi voy gracias Zopilote!!!

Bien, con el detector de señal sucede lo siguiente, 1)tengo señal en la entrada de audio de ambos canales 2) tengo señal en la base del primer transistor T301, suenan OK igual los dos canales 3) Aqui sucede algo distinto en cada canal, tomo la señal en colector de T301 y en base de T302, en el canal que funciona MAL bajo y con distorsion se aprecia la señal mucho mas fuerte que en base y en el canal que funciona bien tengo señal muy tenue. 4)En base de T303 el canal que funciona MAL suena saturado distorionado, en  el canal que funciona bien suna fuerte y sin distorsiones. Con esto puedo sacar alguna conclusion? Gracias


----------



## zopilote

Con otro condensador polarizado arriba de los 4u7 F para arriba, haz una soldadura en paralelo al condensador C404, y prueba si hay aumento de volumen.


----------



## proton140

Al Fin!!!. La falla estaba en el T304 estaba abierto. Además cambié un electrolítico de 50v 2500uF de la fuente del cual sale una conexion de Realimentación  (este capacitor no está en el circuito). Ahora funciona con volumen y sin distorsión. Hay una muy pequeña diferencia de volumen entre una canal y el otro, esta diferencia se corrige con el ajuste de la corriente de reposo?, para que es el ajuste de la corriente de reposo?. Gracias Zopilote por tu guía y paciencia!!!


----------



## pandacba

Proton si bien fue buena la forma que te guio también se saca haciendo mediciones y comparando, midiendo la caida de tensión en las R las tensiones de polarización de los transisores, hubieras encontrado diferencias en forma inmediata


----------



## zxeth

Bueno aca vengo yo con un gran problema mio. Recien acabo de poseer un amplificador audinac at510, el problema que tengo es que las llaves inversoras estan todas rotas, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir repuestos de las mismas?, Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## diepalmieri

Estimados,

Resulta que luego de varias pruebas del FM900 completamente restaurado en mi casa, llevé el equipo al lugar donde iba a ser colocado y luego de encenderlo dos veces un canal empezó a sonar bajo. Por la falla me di cuenta enseguida que se habría dañado el T302 (según reemplazo en la web un BC550). Efectivamente ese era el problema. Lo reemplacé por un BC337 (de mayor corriente) y en mi casa volvió a funcionar todo a la normalidad. Lo probé varias veces y todo perfecto. Ahora bien, lo volví a traer a su lugar, lo conecté y otra vez se daño el mismo canal, y misma falla, se escucha bajito. Supongo que nuevamente se daño el T302. 

Estoy desconcertado, porque no concibo que sea la carga (el parlante) o puede ser??? Los bafles son dos LEEA 1222 en 8ohm, con un tweeter de cono de 3" (este último chino). El T302 es el driver en clase A, que alimenta a los otros drivers (BD 139 / 140). No entiendo por que se daña. Tanto el BC550 como el BC337 son de 50v, y opte por ponerle el 337 (800mA) suponiendo que se había pasado de corriente, ya que el BC550 es de 100mA. 

Por ahí creo que podría ser la carga, porque antes del Audinac, tenía conectado a los LEEA un Ranser cuadrafónico y también ocurrió que uno de los dos canales empezó a sonar bajito. (este ultimo no lo revisé)
Podrán ser los parlantes??? Que puede estar pasando??? Como lo podría remediar....... Son preguntas que trato de responderme....


----------



## zopilote

Puede ser lo que comentas, una impedancia diferente al que utilizaste en tu casa. Disipa primero esa interrogante, luego comenta lo que encontraste.


----------



## diepalmieri

Gracias Zopilote. Estimo que viene por ese lado. Ya le cambié el transistor y anduvo bien. Estará a prueba con otros bafles. Mientras voy midiendo los LEEA y sus tweeters chinos para ver que onda.

No muchachos. Ahora lo apague funcionando lo mas normal y al encenderlo nuevamente, la misma falla. Suena muy bajo el mismo canal.

Esa placa tiene una falla crónica, ya que al dueño anterior, tambien le paso. Por ahi hay alguna resistencia fuera de valor. Solo le queda original las resistencias y dos capa multicapa. Cambio todo a nuevo y veo que pasa.

No era el parlante.....

Luego les cuento

Saludos


----------



## fermin luna

Hola

La cuestión es que tengo un Audinac AT510 para restaurar, el cual se encuentra en un estado absolutamente desastroso pero como es parecido, siguiendo el circuito he podido restaurar las etapas de potencia, cambié todos los cables, la mayoría de los capacitores y funciona. Están las etapas solas, con los TIPs 41A & 42A originales y la fuente. 

Concretamente las inquietudes que tengo son con respecto a la plaqueta que conforma la fuente, y es que no comprendo el concepto de "punto medio" y "realimentación", y no me gusta como está respondiendo el conjunto en términos generales. Me explico:

La fuente la reformé hace tanto que no me acuerdo cómo era. Tiene un puente bien potoco y un cap de 6800µ, pero además tiene 4 diodos y dos caps de 2200µ, dos resistencias y dos bobinas con núcleo de ferrita. Estos son todos los componentes de la PCB de la fuente y de la cual se toman las salidas. 

El problema que le veo es que la luz se apaga cuando las etapas trabajan "mucho". Es como si no soportara la carga. Sin embargo, no me parece que 6800µ ameriten SEMEJANTE deficiencia de corriente. 

Es importante aclarar que todavía no calibré los trims y no sé si trabaja muy horrible. Auditivamente zafa. 

Si alguien tuviera el esquemático de la fuente, o supiera explicar qué hacen esos diodos, caps, bobinas y resistencias; me sería de gran utilidad. Cualquier otra sugerencia también sería bienvenida. 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El *AT510* usa una fuente simple , o sea 4 díodos (los grises de esa foto) y un electrolítico (el de arriba en la foto) , esos otros dos capacitores (los de abajo en la foto), díodos (los 4 negros de la foto) , resistencias e inductores que se ven en la placa de Fuente corresponden a la parte final del amplificador de potencia. Te dejo el diagrama actualizado y completo :






Saludos !

.


----------



## fermin luna

Muchísimas gracias DOSMETROS. Muy útil la info!!!

En mi caso las vueltas de las bobinas originales de salida tienen bastante más de diez vueltas, y los caps (no originales), son de 2200µF en lugar de 2500µF. 

Tiene sentido que los cambie por esos 300µF? Puede ser éso lo que provoca que soporte tan mal la carga?

También, sobre los diodos que están al lado de esos capacitores: tienen que ser rápidos? Porque le puse comunes cuando lo reformé, y no sé si esto es correcto. 

La última pregunta de momento se refiere a que estoy aplicando el método Fogonazo para calibrarlo. 

El punto medio (Offset, P301), me costó muy poco ajustarlo pero el BIAS me está haciendo dudar demasiado... En la imagen que adjunto marqué unas R (*rojo*) que en las dos placas que tengo están decoloradas por sobrecalentamiento. 

Y los circulitos en *Cián*, son (creo), los puntos (colectores de los transistores de salida?) que en el esquema figuran como "puente de ajuste de corriente de reposo". Lo curioso es que cortándolo, no mido ni tensión, ni corriente entre los extremos; ni se aprecia diferencia alguna en la salida (al oído). 

La pregunta sería: ¿entre qué puntos podría hacer la medición para calcular la corriente de reposo?

Gracias mil desde ya


----------



## DOSMETROS

Solíamos cambiar los tres electrolíticos por 4.700 uF x 50 V , con eso mejorábamos el posible zumbido y mejorábamos los graves a alto volumen.

Los díodos pueden ser 1N4007 , pero mas lindo queda con UF4007 

Si no tenés medidor de ESR cambiá directamente todos los electrolíticos de la plaqueta pambién.

Lo de 10 espiras fué porque eso lo corté y pegué de otro plano . . . no es crítico.

Tanto para el Biass cómo para el Offset se debe dejar calentar el equipo media hora , la entrada de audio del amplificador (no el pré) en corto.

Para el Biass podés medir entre Colector de T306 y Emisor de T307 unos 25 mV.

O quitás el puente de ajuste de corriente de reposo y ahí ponés el tester en mA y lo ajustás entre 40 y 50 mA , éste método es algo más peligroso para el amplificador y para el tester. No se hace con las puntas en la mano sino que se sueldan dos cables y se cablea al tester , inicialmete seteado a mas corriente.

Tu imagen no está !

Saludos !


----------



## fermin luna

Gracias DOSMETROS, nuevamente. Ésta tarde hice los deberes y cambié los tres caps del PCB de la fuente, 4700µF 50V x3; y los diodos que sugeriste, faltan los caps en las etapas de potencia y calibrar. 

El problema de "deficiencia de corriente" era una deficiencia cognitiva (seria) mía. No, es que si no soy más menso, nomás por falta de vitaminas… Confiado de que había puenteado las lámparas serie de la entrada, entré como un caballo y resultó ser que no lo estaban. Ni ahí. 
Ésa es la buena.

La mala es que cuando la enchufo a la línea, una de las etapas suena a semiconductor frito. 

Para mi sorpresa, al canal al cual le abrí el "puente de calibración" no es el que falla, sino el otro. Y de aquí me surge repetir la pregunta… ¿cómo es posible que ni se enteren cuando les abro este puente? Abierto o cerrado, auditivamente es *lo mismo*, y también la pregunta… ¿por qué si le conecto las lámparas en serie tal y como el método Fogonazo lo indica, las etapas funcionan en perfecta simetría?

A éstos menesteres me aboco, una vez que cambie los caps empieza el cachengue  

AMPLIANDO

Bien, terminé los cambios de todos los capacitores electrolíticos y también cambié esas R que estaban quemadas, habiéndolas medido y comprobado que medían 22Ω procedí con unas nuevas y de 1/2W. 

Es decir, que las etapas están divinas. 4700µ x3 en la PCB de la fuente, la parte de DCV quedó con 11500µ, cambié todos los cables menos los de la fuente. Cuando termine acomodo los de la fuente y esa R que quedó levantada. Adjunto foto para que pispeen si quieren como está quedando... 

Entonces, el tema es que entre colector de T306 y Emisor de T307 no mido 25 mV sino 20 voltios en la etapa que anda, y 38V en la que no está funcionando (entrada en corto y sin esperar media hora porque calientan estos dos transistores en la etapa que falla). Le estoy errando de transistores, eh? Son los que están montados en los disipadores. 

Además habiéndole cambiado todos los caps, ahora la que andaba mal directamente no suena, sino que tira un leve zumbido en baja frecuencia, calculo que deben ser los 50Hz. 

Suena mucho más limpia la etapa que anda, e incentiva a terminar de arreglarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS

fermin luna dijo:


> habiéndolas medido y comprobado que medían 22Ω procedí con unas nuevas y de 1/2W.


 
Me parece que no lleva ninguna de 22 Ohms y si lleva de 220 Ohms 



> la parte de DCV quedó con 11500µ


 
Me imagino que es ese electrolítico de 6.800 uF que agregaste "patas para arriba"  bien



> Entonces, el tema es que entre colector de T306 y Emisor de T307 no mido 25 mV sino 20 voltios en la etapa que anda, y 38V en la que no está funcionando


 
Deberías medir 14 mV*dc* en cada una de esas cuatro resistencias marrones de 0,27 Ω 5 Watts.



> Suena mucho más limpia la etapa que anda, e incentiva a terminar de arreglarlo


 


Ver el archivo adjunto 116465


----------



## fermin luna

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que no lleva ninguna de 22 Ohms y si lleva de 220 Ohms


 
Las medí con tester a las que saqué…una daba 23 y la otra 22… puse 2 x 22Ω 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me imagino que es ese electrolítico de 6.800 uF que agregaste "patas para arriba"  bien


 




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Deberías medir 14 mV*dc* en cada una de esas cuatro resistencias marrones de 0,27 Ω 5 Watts.


 
Mido: 1 milivolt CC en la etapa que anda bien (0,8 y 1,2); y 120 milivolts CC en la etapa que está rota. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 116465



No es 'pa tanto! 

GRACIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te podés fijar entre que y que está conectada esa resistencia de 22 Ohms ? Cual sería ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 116243




> 120 milivolts CC en la etapa que está rota


 
Vas a incendir los transistores  no lo podés achicar con el preset del Biass ?

Medí tensiones comparando ambos canales a ver si descubrís que diferencia con la que no anda.


----------



## fermin luna

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te podés fijar entre que y que está conectada esa resistencia de 22 Ohms ? Cual sería ?



Es R323 (no la veo en el circuito), está en: 

*serie con C410 (tampoco aparece en el circuito)
*en paralelo con una R de 1K la cual se conecta a C408… mmmm 
*en paralelo con una R que parece ser de ….75,7Ω ¿?¿?  la cual va al emisor de T302



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vas a incendir los transistores  no lo podés achicar con el preset del Biass ?



Moví el BiAss pero no modifica significativamente nada. 

No sé, no entiendo un ω… ahí en emisor de T302 dice 1.25V y poniendo el tester en 20V se me va de rango… o sea… ésto está*funcionando fuera de la física en un universo cuántico simultáneo paralelo y absurdo, o esto está a punto de sacarme los ojos con un transistor. Lo cual también es un absurdo porque esto como está, se usó por años. 

No entiendo absolutamente nada :/

He estado midiendo la tensión en las distintas patas de este transistor TV-72 M412 y su complementario, comprobando y comparando con la etapa que anda bien. 

Bien, las diferencias de tensión están en el orden de los 19V, es decir que cuando debiera medir 20V encuentro casi 40V.

Comprobé que en la etapa que me anda bien tengo un TV-72 M412 complementado con un BC337. Las patas son exactamente al revés (la base siempre igual). 

Es decir, para lo que sería un BC327 donde es "C-B-E" , el TV-72 M412 es "E-B-C". 

Re bien tu sugerencia DOSMETROS, porque la etapa que anda bien, anda muy bien aún mezclando con el reemplazo. 
Igualmente, pregunto: conviene que cambie los 4 transistores por la serie BC? Ganaría algo? 

Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los transistores son cómo las mujeres  , son todas distintas , se llaman distinto , distinto número de documento , pero al final están las cariñosas , las buenas , las amargadas , las simpáticas , las interesadas , las agrias , las compañeras , las solidarias y las solitarias . . . habrá . . . ¿ 20 tipologías de mujeres ?

Los transistores son mas o menos lo mismo , no te quepa duda que hay* cientos* de transistores de distinto y hasta del mismo fabricante que son practicamente "idénticos" ; y con distinto nombre , distinta cápsula y distinta distribución de patas . . . pero son los mismos.

Así que muy dificilmente un mortal pueda notar diferencia en el sonido por el cambio de un transistor , salvo casos muuuuuuuuuy específicos.

Así que cambiá el transistor tranquilo .

En general cuando se quemaba un transistor , se cambiaba también el complementario por seguridad , pero ahora hay tanto transistor falsificado-basura , que es preferible conservar los viejos que medimos y funcionan.

Probá con el equipo conectado a una lámpara serie de unos 60 Watts.

Saludos !


----------



## fermin luna

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los transistores son cómo las mujeres  , son todas distintas , se llaman distinto , distinto número de documento , pero al final están las cariñosas , las buenas , las amargadas , las simpáticas , las interesadas , las agrias , las compañeras , las solidarias y las solitarias . . . habrá . . . ¿ 20 tipologías de mujeres ?



Creo que si entramos a tipificar a las mujeres, buggeamos la Internet... ¡Va con onda!   



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los transistores son mas o menos lo mismo , no te quepa duda que hay* cientos* de transistores de distinto y hasta del mismo fabricante que son practicamente "idénticos" ; y con distinto nombre , distinta cápsula y distinta distribución de patas . . . pero son los mismos.
> 
> Así que muy dificilmente un mortal pueda notar diferencia en el sonido por el cambio de un transistor , salvo casos muuuuuuuuuy específicos.
> 
> Así que cambiá el transistor tranquilo .
> 
> En general cuando se quemaba un transistor , se cambiaba también el complementario por seguridad , pero ahora hay tanto transistor falsificado-basura , que es preferible conservar los viejos que medimos y funcionan.



Cambié el famoso TV72 M14 por el BC27 y su par complementario. ¡Santo remedio! Adjunto foto de los que conseguí, los compré hoy en un comercio acá a dos cuadras, me salieron 1,25 unos y .80 los otros. Un golazo! 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con el equipo conectado a una lámpara serie de unos 60 Watts.


 
Me salvó las papas en un tiro que entraron a tocarse los disipadores de las dos etapas. Adjunto foto del "goyete" que me armé, siguiendo tu sugerencia y el tuto para ajustar etapas de potencia, de Fogonazo. También adjunto fotito de ésto. Tiene selector para uno y dos focos. 




Así quedó el bicho masomenos. La parte del ajuste la veo necesaria pero problemática, sigo en el hilo de Fogonazo para no molestar acá 



¡¡Gracias por todo, capo!! ¡¡¡Gracias a todos!!! 
Saludos !

P.D.: los caps de 4700 en la salida me parece que le dieron una respuesta en frecuencias bajas impresionante, puede ser? no recuerdo si probé con el mismo bafle antes, pero de todas maneras sí probé el mismo bafle con un ampli a TDA2030 que reformé hace poco; y la extensión en graves ahora con éste setting me llena todo el departamentito  es una muy agradable sorpresa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me alegro que finalmente saliera andando  y la mejoría en la fuente y en los capacitores de salida , que SI mejoran las respuestas en graves  (más de 4.700 uF ya no tiene sentido ) 

Saludos !


----------



## Nik1984

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Nicolas, me registre hace poco y queria saludar y de paso consultar a ver si alguno sabe.
Conseguí un Audinac AT 510 y un QX 540. El AT510 tiene un canal que se escucha muy bajo, y tendré que ir mirando, y teniendo en cuenta lo que estuve leyendo en el foro para ver si saco cual es el problema. 
El QX540 funciona, pero tenia algunos caps que están reventados y los estoy cambiando de a poco. Ademas tenia los VU medios rallados y los puli para que queden bien, pronto voy a poner imágenes de los mismos.
Ahora la Consulta es si alguno sabe como se arma el cable con la ficha DIN de 5 pines para interconectar el QX con el AT, que lo voy a probar con un AT1000 que tengo desde hace un tiempito.
Espero que me puedan dar una mano, el foro lo estuve y la verdad es que hay mucha info! lo malo es que yo rectifico motores y sueldo aluminio, y de esto toco de oído, pero antes de caer en algún chanta meto mano yo! Muchas gracias a todos y espero sus respuestas!
Perdon por haber creado otro tema, pero no queria meterme en este, pense que podia desvirtuarlo, y de paso subo unas fotos! Saludos!

P.D: Dosmetros, vos sos el que vende ese cable? Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , el Foro no permite ese tipo de negocios , Googlé el QX 540 para recordar cual era y justo salió ese aviso.

Saludos !


----------



## diepalmieri

Hola, si suena bajo un canal fijate que algun transistor de los drivers puede estar quemado. Lo mas probable el driver en clase A encapsulado TO92. Reemplazalo por un BC546, fijate que sea de mas de 60v. Yo le puse otro transistor de mas tensión y 400mA de corriente maxima (no me acuerdo ahora el codigo despues te lo paso) y anda muy bien. Suelen volar cuando los encendes.....


----------



## Nik1984

Bueno gente, les cuento que el AT510 esta andando en estereo, basto con cambiarles los capacitores de las dos placas amplificadoras para que funcione! Por suerte . . . 
Lo que si note, es que hay un canal que tiene mas graves que el otro, puede ser que sea algo del pre? Tiene un par de capacitores que estan explotados, pero mi ansiedad por ver si andaban ambos canales y la hora que es, me hicieron decir basta. 
Espero sus comentarios! Saludos y buenas noches!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pueden ser capacitores de la Fuente eso , o de salida que también están en la placa de la fuente 

Ver el archivo adjunto 116243
Ver el archivo adjunto 116207


Ante la duda del pre , intercambia las conexiones pre - amplificador . . .

Saludos !


----------



## Nik1984

Gracias!, mira como estuve leyendo el post y otro que tambien hablan del AT510 vi q*ue* pusiste que en una epoca uds ponian los tres capas de 4700 y 50 volts y por las dudas los compre! asi que mañana los cambiare, seguro mal no le va a venir!
Lo de invertir el pre, lo hago desde la ficha de atras que dice salida de pre - entrada amp? Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aumentar los capacitores de fuente y salida te va a mejorar el sonido y los graves serán mas consistentes .

Yo invierto señal (para ver si el problema es pre o amplificador) intercambiando los cables de entrada de señal a la plaqueta 

Saludos !


----------



## Nik1984

Bueno, les cuento, les cambie los caps a la fuente, y unos que están en la plaqueta del pre, dónde están los controles de volumen, balance etc. y mejoró notablemente.
Lo que no cambié fueron los ceramicos, que dicen Mallory, no se si esos se estropean como los electrolíticos pero me dió como lástima, que me recomiendan?
Me resta de momento limpiarlo un poquito adentro y armarlo y listo el pollo.
Con respecto al QX540 le estoy cambiando todos los capacitores, y lo que me llamo la atención es que tenía un diodo de la placa de la fuente levantado, pero así y todo anduvo en la primer prueba 
Mas tarde si puedo pongo fotos de cómo quedaron los cambios, Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , ahora te andan parejos los canales de la AT510 ?

Los capacitores de poliester y cerámicos no se cambian a menos que estén dañados.

Si anda no  lo limpies


----------



## Nik1984

Jajajaja si ud. lo dice, mejor no limpio, y si, la verdad anda muy parejo, lo estoy usando con unos bafles de estante pure acoustics, que no son maravillosos pero tienen un sonido lindo, y le conecte el Audinac ST46, y la verdad, estoy encantado.
Como verán soy medio fana de Audinac, tengo varios, AT300, AT510, QX540 y AT1000 y el Sinto ST46.
Lo que no pude conseguir en la casa de electrónica que esta por mi barrio son las lamparitas para los VU del QX540, terminé sacando las de un Ken Brown S400 que tengo también, si, lo confieso, soy un adicto a los equipos viejos y nacionales!
Dejo una foto de como cambio el VU que pulí, quedo mejor, le di un par de pasadas mas. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Notaste la mejora en el sonido con el cambio de capacitores de salida ?

Para pulir esos vúmetros yo pongo un poco de dentífrico sobre un diario y le doy , el diario también es abrasivo y lo deja liso , luego termino con trapito a dedo.

Lo de limpiar un equipo que está andando , es un riesgo que no hay que correr , se limpia mientras está descompuesto .

Tengo que reciclar un Dynaco Argentino


----------



## Nik1984

Si Dosmetros, mejoraron los graves, parecen mas profundos, y con el loudnes encendido es otra cosa, y a los VUs le di con CIF y una valerina con amor y haciendo circulos.
Pone fotos de ese Dynaco, juraba que era yankee! Abrazo

Queria saber si hay forma de quitarle ese pum que hacen los parlantes cuando prendo el equipo, sin que sea hacer el circuito de protección y retardo. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos circuitos son asi , medí que tensión Dc tenés en el punto marcado PM sin audio


----------



## Nik1984

Hola Dosmetros! gracias por responder! mira ayer no lo pude medir, me puse a terminar el QX540, y aca les dejo unas fotos, todavia no lo probé, solo lo enchufé un rato, y nada hizo pum, asi que dentro de todo es una buena señal jaajajaja. Me falta decidir que hacer con las maderas laterales y lo termino de armar.
Dosmetros, te hago una consulta, por que veo que vos la tenes muy clara con estos bichos, vos trabajaste en Audinac o en algun service oficial? 

Dosmetros, te hice caso, compre el cable que me pasaste en el link y lo probe, todo muy bien hasta que me di cuenta de que el canal derecho del QX 540 no quiere andar, subo y bajo su volumen y parece que se metiera en el canal izquierdo haciendo ruido, no se, ya se me complico jajajajaja por que mis conocimientos son bastantes basicos! Si alguno de uds. tiene alguna idea, le estare eternamente agradecido!
Espero que hayan pasado una buena noche buena y una linda navidad, Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si tocando con el dedo la entrada de la plaqueta de potencia hace ruido , o puentealas con un cablecito a ver si suenan las dos


----------



## Nik1984

Gracias dosmetros, voy a probar a la madrugada y te cuento!

Buenas gente, les comento que toque como dijo dosmetros los terminales donde van conectados los cables que salen del pre y no pasa nada, los puentie y cambie y nada, los capacitores que le cambié están todos bién puestos, y estuve midiendo los transistores sobre el circuito, se que no se hace pero al tener la otra plaqueta en frente que anda bien quise ver que valores arrojaba y de los tres que están contra el disipador el del medio de la placa que no anda me marco un valor un poco distinto al de la placa que anda. Espero su respuesta!! Gracias!

Me olvide, medí también los terminales de alimentación de ambas placas, punto medio y realimentación y están iguales en las dos. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nik1984 dijo:


> y de los tres que estan contra el disipador el del medio de la placa que no anda me marco un valor un poco distinto al de la placa que anda. Espero su respuesta!!


 
¿ Y que querés que te responamos ? 

Vas a tener que sacarla y medir todo con cuidado.

Existe la posibilidad que al cambiar los capacitores hayas roto una pista . . .


----------



## Nik1984

JAJAJAJA ok ok, mirá una de las pistas se levantó un poco cuando desoldé un capacitor y le hice un puente con un cablecito pelado y estañado a donde tenía que ir. En fin, sacaré la placa y mediré, veremos que pasa. 

Medí ambas placas, ambas conectadas pero sin entrada de audio, medí las patas de los transistores, negativo a chasis y positivo en las respectivas patas, y no hay grandes diferencias entre la placa que anda y la que no, puede ser 0.5 volts, entre una y la otra.
No se si eso me sirva de algo, pero como referencia de que los valores están creo yo bien, sino ya tendria que sacar los componentes de la placa y medirlos ? Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Antes de desoldar , deberías tener 0,65V entre base y emisor en todos los transistores ; también compará eso de una plaqueta a la otra.

Saludos !


----------



## Nik1984

Bueno, estuve midiendo, y los resultados fueron estos.

Placa que no anda:

T301: 0.60 - T302: 0.64 - T304: 0.61 - T305: 0.61 - T306: 0.49 - T307: 0.37 - T308: 0.22 - T309: 0.26.

Placa que anda:

T301: 0.60 - T302: 0.64 - T304: 0.63 - T305: 0.63 - T306: 0.56 - T307: 0.44 - T308: 0.24 - T309: 0.28

Estos valores corresponden a las placa del QX540, ahora tengo un AT510, en el que las placas son las mismas, y estuve comparando de uno a otro, y vi que los valores estan muy cercanos sacando la diferencia que en este los transistores T306 y T307 sin audio el 306 creo que me dio 0.13 y el 307 0.00. resultados que cambiaban cuando le ponia audio y le daba volumen, en ambos T306 y T307, de ambas placas el voltage entre Base y Emisor subia a 0.22.

Ahora tambien observe que donde iba un capacitor de 47uf 25V puse uno de 47uf 63V, esto le pudo afectar en algo?

Saludos y por si no contesto hasta el año que viene, que tengan una linda noche de fin de año y que tengan un comienzo de año Excelente, en familia, amigos y con mucha comida! Felicidades! y obvio, mil gracias.


----------



## riccow

Alguien puede decirme si algun modelo de Audinac utilizo el circuito tipo fapesa de 40W (por las dudas lo adjunto).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los Audinac nunca fueron *exactamente* un Rca , un Philips o demás , parecidos pero no idénticos.

Ojo que *ese* Fapesa 40 tiene una protección media estrambótica que funciona en complemento con la fuente. O sea que si o si hay que armarlos juntos , para uso con otra fuente convencional , mejor el otro modelo de Fapesa 40 con protección en ambos hemiciclos que está subido al Foro .

Saludos !


----------



## riccow

Gracias por la respuesta, y si tiene razon con ese circuito, lo coloque para mas o menos ilustrar la pregunta. Por las referencias de estos amplificadores quiero hacer uno de estos, todabia no me decido si hacer el At 510 o el At1200, se que pueden decir que son circuitos obsoletos o que hay otros mejores pero es algo que quiero escuchar.
En el taller de un amigo de mi tio, escontre una placa del At 510, me la regalaron, la escanee y la redibuje subo la imagen en pdf para que algun alma caricativa le de una mirada y opine si esta bien. Tambien baje las imagenes de un At1200 de aqui (del foro) la escale segun mis calculos y la redibuje. Como son placas con mas de 20 años de antiguedad no creo que se pueda causar problemas por subir las imagenes, pero si es asi, le pido a los moderadores que las retiren y me disculpen.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias por las placas 

Me gusta más el AT1200 , o el Fapesa de *50*W que después Plaquetodo lo llevó a 100 Watts


----------



## riccow

Nooo, deme un rato y se lo busco, hace unas semanas vino un cliente de mi tio y nos la encargo, me dijo que eran la version de tension dual de una placas muy buenas de fuente simple, ahora estoy en la maquina de mi tio pero no se en que disco esta, pero no hay problema en segida lo busco y lo subo.
Gracias por la recomendación a mi tambien me gusta mas el AT1200, pero no he escuchado al 510.

Justo lo enganche, pedi permiso para subirlo y aqui esta el 100w de fapesa, claro que para serigrafia, para "planchita" habria que imprimirlo en espejo. Espero que alguien lo aproveche pero controlen por las dudas antes de imprimir y si hay algo para corregir (no creo) lo corrigo. Ah! esta a escala 1:1.


----------



## ferusso

Hola

Me presente brevemente. Mi nombre Fernando, 
soy aficionado a la electrónica debenido del hobby del audio viejo.
Tengo formación de bachiller pero siempre fuí un manitas como dicen
los españoles. Bah un violador de cosas rotas ja,ja
Bueno a golpes y porrazos, pero con sumo interés, he aprendido electricidad
y algo de electronica. He metido mano en valvulas sencillas como tocadiscos winco,
kenbrown 1515, audinac cx2000.

Soy un monje Ohmista

El toqueteo del transistor es una deuda, y me han regalado un AT-510.
El cual salía ruido de alterna por la izquierda, y verificando es supongo que es el ripple de fuente.
Verifico el punto medio y no existe tengo los 40v de la fuente simple
y encuentro al transistor T306 claramente en corto.
Su driver T304 mm dudoso 
El T307 aparentemente sano.
Bueno empiezo

1) ¿El punto medio los forman realmente los T de salida, es así, como para entender masomenos el circuito?
2) Conseguí todos los reemplazos para esta placa. ¿Recomiendan que reemplace todo directamente?
3) ¿Los reemplazos son de quitipon, o hay que recalcular resistencias.?

Desde les ya agradezco de antemano cualquier sugerencia.
Sientanse libres de mandarme a estudiar tal o cual cosa si este que escribe no capta je, je.

Repito el diagrama que ya esta en el hilo
Ver el archivo adjunto 116243

Saludos


----------



## ferusso

Hola Foro

Me aventuré y reemplacé:

Ambas salidas 
T306 TIP32C
T307 TIP31C

Drivers 
T304 bc337
T305 bc327

Ademas el que va pegado al disipador
T303 (2A3704) puse un bc337

Limpie los presets P301 y P302 y funcionan
Intercalé lampara serie con los 220v

Primera prueba con entrada en corto. Recuperé el punto medio
Tension 37v 
PM 21.5v

Intento regular con P302, pero ahora me doy cuenta que el punto medio es con P301
Lo dejo a la mitad en 18v

Ahora con P302 se regula el offset?
¿En dónde debería tomar medición y calibrar?
Desde ya muchas gracias

Fernando


----------



## edh59

En el esquema está indicado :
Saludos!


----------



## ferusso

PD: ¿La medición se toma de una sola de las resistencias de emisor verdad?

Saludos


----------



## edh59

Hola: 
Como se indica en el esquema,te conviene levantar el puente en el colector de Tr306,con entrada en corto y sin parlante,con el potenciómetro P302 ajustás la corriente de reposo a 50mA.Después de unos minutos,cuando el ampli se estabiliza,volvés a controlar y reajustás si es necesario.
Saludos.


----------



## JorgeJ

Hola a todos
Por consejo del moderador, hago mi pregunta en un tema ya abierto, sobre el mismo modelo y marca:
estoy intentando el restauro estético y funcional de un viejo Audinac modelo AT 510, hay mucha información sobre las etapas de potencia,(incluso en este mismo hilo) pero no he podido encontrar nada sobre las etapas de preamplificación, tonos y selectores.
Hay por ahí alguien que pueda compartir los diagramas de los pre, o el circuito completo de este modelo?
Muchas gracias, desde ya
JorgeJ


----------



## cwva

un poco tarde, pero acá va el circuito original completo... ah, y NADA que ver con Fapesa, ni se le parece.... los condensadores de 2500x50 2 son de desacoplo de la salida y el 1ro, al lado de los diodos es el de la fuente, yo cambié diodos porque son de 900mA de alta velocidad, puse puente rectificador de 8A GBU408 y los cap de 4700x63, logro fuente mas estable y bajos profundos.





JorgeJ dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Por consejo del moderador, hago mi pregunta en un tema ya abierto, sobre el mismo modelo y marca:
> estoy intentando el restauro estético y funcional de un viejo Audinac modelo AT 510, hay mucha información sobre las etapas de potencia,(incluso en este mismo hilo) pero no he podido encontrar nada sobre las etapas de preamplificación, tonos y selectores.
> Hay por ahí alguien que pueda compartir los diagramas de los pre, o el circuito completo de este modelo?
> Muchas gracias, desde ya
> JorgeJ



subi circuito original completo.


----------



## pandacba

Como bien dijo DUE, nunca fueron un RCA o Philips100% (Fapesa en nuestro caso)
Pero si estan inspirados en circuitos de reconocida trayectoria. No era raro encontrar en los departamentos de diseños de aquellas épocas los manuales de Philips Elcoma, en los cuales se basaron la mayoría, algunos adoptandolos tal cual, otros introduciendoles cambios y mejoras y adecuandolo a sus gustos y exigencias o tipos de transistores que les parecía más adecuados, como en este caso que tiene como mayo cambio la salida complementaria Sziklay


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cwva dijo:


> un poco tarde, pero acá va el circuito original completo... ah, y NADA que ver con Fapesa, ni se le parece.... los condensadores de 2500x50 2 son de desacoplo de la salida y el 1ro, al lado de los diodos es el de la fuente, yo cambié diodos porque son de 900mA de alta velocidad, puse puente rectificador de 8A GBU408 y los cap de 4700x63, logro fuente mas estable y bajos profundos.
> 
> subi circuito original completo.


Muchas gracias cwva!!!!!!!!!
Finalmente apareció el service manual de este amplificador!!!!


----------



## marianonardi

Buenas, a modo de curiosidad, entiendo que el QX-540 era un decodificador (ademas del amplificador). Alguien tiene mas detalle de que formato / formatos soportaba? 

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me acuerdo bien , pero en esa época estaban de moda , al menos había un Philips , equipos que "inventaban cuadrafonía a partir del estéreo . . .


----------



## pandacba

No no era ningún invento, Para aprovechar el material tenía que estar grabado en forma matricial.
La cuadrafonía tuvo mucho exito en USA allá por los 70´s  Motorola fabricaba unos CI decodificadores de cuadrafonía.
Tuve oportunidad de escuchar discos grabados matricialmente, entre algunas cosas de música clásica, bandas de películas, recuerdo, un LP que traía la banda de sonido de Bonanza, grabado en forma matricial, con un equipo adecuado sonaba espectacular, Si ponías un programa estéreo no pasaba absolutamente nada


----------



## marianonardi

Tengo un amigo que vive afuera, y esta con el tema cuadrafonico (por diversion). Hay varios formatos de acuerdo a la wiki:

Quadraphonic sound - Wikipedia

Algunos requieren capsulas y puas especiales para levantar toda la informacion del surco pero hoy en dia se pueden reproducir digital y tambien funciona.
Mi duda es cual soportaba el QX540


----------



## GabGab

Buenas, queria consultarles que valores me recomiendan para los reemplazos de los electroliticos de las etapas del 510, a sabiendas de que los valores originales no tienen validez como me dijeron en un post anterior... Y abusandome de su buena voluntad les consulto si tendran alguna foto que muestre donde hacer el puente para calibrar la corriente de reposo, asimismo, el punto medio para ver esos valores !! 
Claramente no tengo los conocimientos especificos y espero me puedan ayudar para poder revivir este equipo !!  Ya tome los consejos de dosmetros y reemplace la entrada por 4700uF ...

En fin Muchas Gracias !!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el otro hilo te di el link  a la serie E6 que es la mas comun para capacitores. Tenes que hacer un listado de todos los valores de caps a reemplazar y buscar el mas cercano de la serie E6 para reemplazarlo.
Luego subis aca el lstado completo y analizamos si hay que armar alguna serie o paralelo para acercarnos a algun vslor especifico. Tambien seria bueno que marques en el esquematico cual es cada cap para evaluar la necesidad de ajustarlo o no.


----------



## GabGab

Buenas ! Después de varios dias pude empezar a ver las cuestiones del AT510, y antes de seguir les comento lo que surgió... En la salida de fuente tengo 40.3 V aproximadamente, en el punto medio del canal derecho tengo 22.2 V y en el izquierdo 12 V clavados, sin sonido.

Alguna idea de que puede estar pasando ? Mañana mismo subo la imagen con el diagrama y los valores de los capacitores que venía debiendo, para poder adaptar o reemplazar.

Acá están los valores de los capacitores pedidos:

C402 - 100uf 4v
C403 y 4 - 47uf 25v
C405 - 220 uf 16v
C406 - 4,7/16 (no se aprecia valor)

Eso es todo lo que tengo y su ubicación en el diagrama!

Muchas Gracias!!!!!


----------



## GabGab

Bueno, ya reemplace todos los electroliticos y anda genial 1 canal, el derecho suena tremendamente bajo, evidentemente hay algun transistor reventado, alguna sugerencia para para detectar la falla ??? Medi todos los transistores como indicaron aca, entre emisor y base, con diversos resultados, pero entre placa y placa bastante similares. Lo que indicaron en el foro de tener 0.65v, no lo encontre en ningun caso, salvo algunas excepciones en las que tengo 0.63. de ser necesario y si aporta subo los valores que dan cada uno de ellos !! 

Gracias !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de intercambiar  (o cortocircuitar entre si para ponerlo mono) las dos salidas del pre.


----------



## GabGab

Buenas !! 

Ya logre reparar la etapa, cambiar los caps, y dejar todo funcionando.  

Solo resta regular corriente de reposo y aquí mi duda final, en que condiciones se realiza esta prueba (ya tengo el puente soldado como explicaron sucesivas veces en el foro) por ultimo, dicha variación de  corriente puede hacer que el canal reparado suene mas bajo que el otro?

Agradezco la mano que me han dado !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con 40 mA en los transistores de salida estarías bien. Eso se mide en reposo , entrada de la plaqueta a masa y luego de un precalentamiento de unos 20 minutos.


----------



## GabGab

Gracias DOSMETROS! Evidentemente no estoy haciendo bien el puente porque no tengo medicion! Con la entrada en corto y demas como bien decis vos! Podrias indicarme donde soldar los cables? Yo lo hice en los dos agujeros que tiene el colector de t306, que estan en la placa indicado como IC! 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dónde está *el puente de la corriente de ajuste* *tenés que quitar el puente* y reemplazarlo por el tester en miliamperes dc


----------



## GabGab

Genial!!!! Vamos a esperar que no explote nada! Va, no hacer que explote Jajajaja


----------



## mxroig

Buenas tardes, hace algunas semanas me compre un AT510, el estado es totalmente original, solo le reemplace el vastago al potenciometro de graves ya que estaba partido, afortunadamente tenia uno de distinto valor pero igual vastago.

El equipo suena muy muy bien aunque considero que no es del todo limpio noto una pequeñisima distorsión durante a reproducción; es posible que los capacitores electroliticos originales siemens esten dando problemas? Ninguno esta pinchado ni tiene signos de estar sonado; En caso de reemplazarlos recomiendan conseguir alguna buena marca como epcos nichicon o similar? O en este equipo con los genericos vamos a estar bien?

Les agradezco y es una grata sorpresa lo profundo que suena este equipo.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Antes de cambiar nada, habría que medir al menos la ESR, porque tal vez no es problema de capacitores, esos son mejores que los actuales, y cambiarlos por las dudas MMMM


----------



## mxroig

Gracoas por tu respuesta!


----------



## Larry88

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el grupo, quería consultarles acerca de un  Audinac at-510 que conseguí hace un tiempo a buen precio ya que su condición no era optima. A principios de este mes decidí ponerlo en marcha teniendo en cuenta la muy buena data que hay en este foro le realice un cambio completo de capacitores ya que encontré un par en mal estado; pero mi problema surge en que no logro sacar un molesto "POP" que sufren los bafles al encender el equipo.
Ya he revisado los voltajes de cada transistor en ambas etapas y están en  el rango de los valores que indica el circuito. También revise las conexiones de masa y nada, todo parece estar en orden. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de que puede ser?


----------



## marianonardi

Es medio inevitable. Los caps de fuente son nuevos?


----------



## Larry88

Hola, si son nuevos los 3 de 4700uf x 50v. Anteriormente se encontraba el del rectificador en mal estado, y decidí cambiar estos 3, y el resto de todas las etapas.


----------



## jestrada8

Amigo larry88 yo te recomendaría que le pusieras un rele con al menos 5 segundos de retardo


----------



## marianonardi

No me acuerdo ahora la fuente del 510, pero asegúrate que los dos caps midan lo mismo exactamente (capacitancia y ESR) si usaste caps chinos no suelen ser muy precisos y si uno carga más rápido que el otro se genera asimetría y hace “pop”. Cuando lo apagas es lo mismo?


----------



## Larry88

Ok. Si los capacitores son los que conseguí, tienen toda la pinta de ser Chinos, y puede ser lo que decís. Aunque anteriormente con los Siemens también se daba el mismo problema, pero con los años que ya tenían y que encontré uno de ellos en mal estado  atribuí a que el problema en ese momento era eso
Y lo de colocarle un relé lo pensé y no lo descarto, pasa que quería asegurarme antes si o había otras opciones


----------



## marianonardi

Salvo que el pop sea muy fuerte, no te vuelvas loco. Apaga los parlantes, préndelo y después conectas los parlantes. O reformalo y ponele una protección con retardo pero no se si vale la pena. Hace mucho que no prendo mi 510, ya no me acuerdo si hacia ruido
acá tenes dos chinos de 4700 comprados juntos


----------



## Larry88

Si esa es la única medida que encontré por el momento, lo prendo con la llave de salida desconectada, espero un rato y conecto, y ahí si es prácticamente nada, ya no es mas ese ruido que te vuela los woofers. 
Asi que bueno veré que hago. Gracias por responder!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un amplificador de fuente simple con capacitores de salida (los tres de 4700 x 50V), es lógico que haga plop , aunque no muy fuerte.


----------



## Larry88

Ok gracias DOSMETROS, tome nota de lo publicado anteriormente en el foro y los cambie por esos valores, aunque si es lógico como decís que haga ese sonido me quedo mas tranquilo entonces que no es un problema extra que esta teniendo.


----------



## EdgardoCas

cwva dijo:


> un poco tarde, pero acá va el circuito original completo... ah, y NADA que ver con Fapesa, ni se le parece.... los condensadores de 2500x50 2 son de desacoplo de la salida y el 1ro, al lado de los diodos es el de la fuente, yo cambié diodos porque son de 900mA de alta velocidad, puse puente rectificador de 8A GBU408 y los cap de 4700x63, logro fuente mas estable y bajos profundos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subi circuito original completo.


Se podrá subir el circuito en mejor resolución? Al ampliarlo no se distinguen nada. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas

Buenas, acabo de reparar uno de estos Audinac y para gran sorpresa por auriculares se escucha perfecto y por los parlantes (están sanos, aclaro) distorsiona muy mucho. Limpié las llaves de conexión/desconexión de parlantes (sistemas a y b) y todo sigue igual. Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además de algún falso contacto podría ser que la fuente esté muuuuy mal de capacitores , entonces con auriculares tira y con parlantes le falta corriente !


----------



## EdgardoCas

Voy a revisar contactos. Los capacitores son todos nuevos: fuente, potencia y preamplificador. Tenía muchísima mugre, grasitud, supongo que de un ambiente de fumadores o directamente un lugar de cocina frecuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para auriculares es automático el jack o tiene llave ?


----------



## EdgardoCas

Es automático, tienen llave los dos sistemas de parlantes. Resoldé todo lo relacionado a fuente y realimentaciones, hasta puse cables nuevos. No hay diferencia....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Limpiaste las llaves con Contacmatic y las accionaste 50 veces para que se autolimpie el óxido de plata ?


----------



## marianonardi

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de reparar uno de estos Audinac y para gran sorpresa por auriculares se escucha perfecto y por los parlantes (están sanos, aclaro) distorsiona muy mucho. Limpié las llaves de conexión/desconexión de parlantes (sistemas a y b) y todo sigue igual. Gracias!!!


Tene en cuenta que 2 de los 3 caps de la placa de la fuente son la realimentacion del ampli. Los cámbiate?


----------



## EdgardoCas

marianonardi dijo:


> Tene en cuenta que 2 de los 3 caps de la placa de la fuente son la realimentacion del ampli. Los cámbiate?


Si Mariano. Todos todos los caps nuevos. En fuente/realimentación puse de 4700

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 25, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Limpiaste las llaves con Contacmatic y las accionaste 50 veces para que se autolimpie el óxido de plata ?


Tunjet verde


----------



## felixreal

Hola!

Hace un tiempo me pasaba lo mismo con un amplificador Technics. Con auriculares sonaba perfecto, al conectar altavoces se iba todo al garete. 
En mi caso era culpa mía. Había montado los transistores driver al revés en la placa. Me equivoqué al interpretar la serigrafía. Lo que yo entendí como TAB era el frente de los transistores. Estuve muchos días buscando causas esotéricas, hasta que un colega se dio cuenta de mi error de novato.

Pero seguro que no me vuelve a pasar.....

Saludos


----------



## marianonardi

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Si Mariano. Todos todos los caps nuevos. En fuente/realimentación puse de 4700
> 
> Tunjet verde



Mira que uno solo es De la Fuente y dos son de la realimentación, desconozco que pasa al cambiarles el valor.


----------



## EdgardoCas

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Hace un tiempo me pasaba lo mismo con un amplificador Technics. Con auriculares sonaba perfecto, al conectar altavoces se iba todo al garete.
> En mi caso era culpa mía. Había montado los transistores driver al revés en la placa. Me equivoqué al interpretar la serigrafía. Lo que yo entendí como TAB era el frente de los transistores. Estuve muchos días buscando causas esotéricas, hasta que un colega se dio cuenta de mi error de novato.
> 
> Pero seguro que no me vuelve a pasar.....
> 
> Saludos


Hablando de errores... 
Consejo para los jovencitos de más de 50: USEN ANTEOJOS!!!! Me mandé el macanón de poner resistencias de 22ohms cuando llevaba de 0.22ohms (las cerámicas entre colectores de potencia)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claaaaroooo , armaste el mejor amplificador para auriculares    

Sonido claro , cristalino , celestial , transparente.


----------



## amplitube

Hola estimados, estuve leyendo todo lo respectivo al hilo de Audinac AT510 y me fue muy util, pero en este momento quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo con este equipo.

Remplacé todos los capacitores y diodos de la Fuente, el equipo funciona y suena perfecto, pero al apagarlo, sigue sonando por varios segundos, como una descarga lenta, agradecería algún tipo de sugerencias.

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y antes que hacía??


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y antes que hacía??



gracias Dr.Zoidberg, antes llego sin encender desconozco. 
Sugeris que puede ser funcionamiento normal del modelo?


----------



## edh59

amplitube dijo:


> Hola estimados, estuve leyendo todo lo respectivo al hilo de Audinac AT510 y me fue muy util, pero en este momento quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo con este equipo.
> 
> Remplaze todos los capacitores y diodos de la Fuente, el equipo funciona y suena perfecto, pero al apagarlo, sigue sonando por varios segundos, como una descarga lenta, agradeceria algun tipo de sugerencias.
> 
> Gracias


Hola,es normal,tuve uno hace años y al apagarlo funciona x aproxim. 5 segundos hasta que se descargan los capacitores de fuente.


----------



## amplitube

edh59 dijo:


> Hola,es normal,tuve uno hace años y al apagarlo funciona x aproxim. 5 segundos hasta que se descargan los capacitores de fuente.


Hola, muchas gracias! Salvada la dudad entonces, tenia duda porque de los diodos rapidos que estan en la placa de la fuente, remplace por 1N4004 y vi en el foro que el sugerido es 1N4007 o UF4007


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> gracias Dr.Zoidberg, antes llego sin encender desconozco.
> Sugeris que puede ser funcionamiento normal del modelo?


Ahí te lo confirma @edh59 .
En esa epoca las cosas funcionaban mas o menos de esa forma.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 27, 2020



amplitube dijo:


> tenia duda porque de los diodos rapidos que estan en la placa de la fuente, remplace por 1N4004 y vi en el foro que el sugerido es 1N4007 o UF4007


Naaaaaa....son bolazos.
Para que queres un diodo rápido en una fuente lineal de 1975???


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahí te lo confirma @edh59 .
> En esa epoca las cosas funcionaban mas o menos de esa forma.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Naaaaaa....son bolazos.
> Para que queres un diodo rápido en una fuente lineal de 1975???


Gracias por la confirmación, mi duda es que hice un trabajo similar sobre un equipo mas antiguo que el AT510 de la marca audinac, y no hace este efecto.

Respecto a los diodos, me exprese mal, si bien estan en la placa de la fuente pertenecen a la etapa de salida de Potencia de cada una de las placas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> si bien estan en la placa de la fuente pertenecen a la etapa de salida de Potencia de cada una de las placas


Ahhh...ok. Pero aún así es un despropósito usar diodos rápidos. Lo que hacen es enclavar la salida a Vcc o a GND, pero eso es en los pocos y muy contados casos que tengas una sobretensión generada por el parlante, que no ocurre nunca y menos a los niveles de potencia de ese amplificador.
No recuerdo si esr modelo tiene proteccion electronica de la etapa de salida...pero sería mejor negocio quitarla antes de poner esos diodos.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhh...ok. Pero aún así es un despropósito usar diodos rápidos. Lo que hacen es enclavar la salida a Vcc o a GND, pero eso es en los pocos y muy contados casos que tengas una sobretensión generada por el parlante, que no ocurre nunca y menos a los niveles de potencia de ese amplificador.
> No recuerdo si esr modelo tiene proteccion electronica de la etapa de salida...pero sería mejor negocio quitarla antes de poner esos diodos.


Perfecto muy ilustrativo, muchas gracias!

entonces los 1N4004 que coloque, no serian la causa de esta descarga lenta a apagar el equipo,

adjunto el diagrama que vi aqui,

son los diodos que se ven del capacitor de acople.



Hola estimados, estoy trabajando en la etapa de potencia de un audinac que tiene originales dos tip 31 32 a respectivamente y en la etapa anterior bc337 y bc337, solo consigo los tip 31 y 32 c y al reemplazarlos se produce un corto luego de un rato de funcionamiento.
Muchas gracias por cualquier consejo.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné mejor TIP41 y TIP42 y tratá que no sean falsos !



amplitube dijo:


> en la etapa anterior bc337 y bc337


 
Debería ser BC337 y BC327


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Poné mejor TIP41 y TIP42 y tratá que no sean falsos !
> 
> 
> 
> Debería ser BC337 y BC327


Muchas gracias Dosmetros! 

¿TIP41 y  TIP42 de cualquier denominación? 

¿se compensa con el otro canal que lleva los TIP31a y TIP32 a?
es un Fm800

Los 31 y 32 a solo los tiene dicomse y mañana esta cerrado.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es lo mismo 31 , 32 a 41 , 42 , soportan mayor voltaje y potencia , si es el C mejor !

Imposible que un mortal note diferencia de sonido  !


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es lo mismo 31 , 32 a 41 , 42 , soportan mayor voltaje y potencia , si es el C mejor !
> 
> Imposible que un mortal note diferencia de sonido  !


Excelente! jaja, el tema que pongo los TIP31c y TIP 32 c y me quema la resistencia que esta conectada a base del TIP31c y luego ambos quedan en corto.
Por eso era la duda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es fundamental revisar *todos los transistores* , lo ideal sería con tester analógico (de aguja) , obvio también todas las resistencias.

Sin los transistores de salida el amplificador debería andar y sin exigirle volumen debería sonar bonito a 1 Watt mas o menos.

Y antes del capacitor que va al parlante debería haber unos 20Vdc.


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, Audinac usaba los RCA1cXX (he visto varias versiones según la potencia, no creo que esos tips sean originales. Que modelo de Audinac es? Suena a un AT1000


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es fundamental revisar *todos los transistores* , lo ideal sería con tester analógico (de aguja) , obvio también todas las resistencias.
> 
> Sin los transistores de salida el amplificador debería andar y sin exigirle volumen debería sonar bonito a 1 Watt mas o menos.
> 
> Y antes del capacitor que va al parlante debería haber unos 20Vdc.


Muchas gracias por todos los consejos!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 1, 2020



marianonardi dijo:


> Hola, Audinac usaba los RCA1cXX (he visto varias versiones según la potencia, no creo que esos tips sean originales. Que modelo de Audinac es? Suena a un AT1000


Hola Mariano, muchas gracias

Es un Fm800 tiene los TIP31a y 32a funcionan perfectamente, pero tuve un corto en un transistor, y al colocar los reemplazos que me sugieren TIP31 y TIP32C se ponen en corto.


----------



## marianonardi

El FM800 no lo trabaje nunca, tenes una foto de la placa de potencia? 

Realmente no me suena que los tip31/32 sean originales, pero puedo estar equivocado


----------



## amplitube

Estimados, estoy trabajando en un Audinac FM900 y me llamo la atención que la placa de fuente, si bien es la original que figura en los planos que por alli circulan, los anteriores que eh visto tenian una fuente diferente.
Me encuentro con una cuestión de "Valores" y nunca mejor dicho,  los capacitores de acople de salida de audio son los 2500 uf x 50 v y los de la etapa rectificadora, son dos enormes Siemens de 2500 uf x 100 v.

Mi consulta es la siguiente:
En valores de mercado, no he conseguido mas que 2200 uf x 100v y lo que sigue creo que si mal no recuerdo me ofrecieron 4700 uf x 100v a $2450 C/U.

¿Puedo utilizar de menos capacidad, es decir 2200 uf x100v?
¿O puedo bajar ambos a Voltaje 80?, ya que en ese valor existen a un precio razonable en relación a lo que hoy puede valer el equipo.

Muchas gracias, 

Para los curiosos y fanas de Audinac, les comento que encontre en este aparato muchas diferencias ya salidas de fabrica, esta sin haber sido reparado nunca, y hay algunos detalles que denotan un intento de mejoría en toda la cadena y la instalación y cableado del mismo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020



marianonardi dijo:


> El FM800 no lo trabaje nunca, tenes una foto de la placa de potencia?
> 
> Realmente no me suena que los tip31/32 sean originales, pero puedo estar equivocado


Muchas gracias, perdón por la demora, estaba todo bien con los transistores de salida, estaba desgastado uno de los bujes de aislacion y se ponia en corto .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> Me encuentro con una cuestión de "Valores" y nunca mejor dicho, los capacitores de acople de salida de audio son los 2500 uf x 50 v y los de la etapa rectificadora, son dos enormes Siemens de 2500 uf x 100 v.


Ya no existe esa serie de capacitores así que no vas a encontrarlos.....fácilmente. Usá 2200 o 3300 o más por la tension que te quede comoda y segura.
Yo estoy construyendo un ampli de museo y estoy con problemas similares, pero tratá de usar caps comunes o vas a tener Problemas sinó conseguis originales


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya no existe esa serie de capacitores así que no vas a encontrarlos.....fácilmente. Usá 2200 o 3300 o más por la tension que te quede comoda y segura.
> Yo estoy construyendo un ampli de museo y estoy con problemas similares, pero tratá de usar caps comunes o vas a tener Problemas sinó conseguis originales


Muchas gracias Dr!, 
estimado teniendo en cuenta que es una fuente de 57 Volts podría utilizar entonces 3300 x 80 V, gracias por la ayuda, me estoy iniciando.


----------



## amplitube

Estimadisimos, en la etapa de Preamplificacion del Fm900, cual seria el reemplazo indicado para los TR 2A97?
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

amplitube dijo:


> cual seria el reemplazo indicado para los TR 2A97?


Usá los BC549.


----------



## amplitube

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usá los BC549.


Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Jtsd11

Quiero agradecer a la comunidad, por tan valiosa información. Hace AÑOS que por A o por B caigo en este foro; y siempre doy con data precisa y dificil de encontrar. Tengo un AT500 con la salida izquierda picando distorsión; soy técnico electromecánico y no vimos mucho más que digitales; hace 11 años.. En fin. Gracias, buscando aprender, probar, sonar.
Saludos!


----------



## amplitube

Jtsd11 dijo:


> Quiero agradecer a la comunidad, por tan valiosa información. Hace AÑOS que por A o por B caigo en este foro; y siempre doy con data precisa y dificil de encontrar. Tengo un AT500 con la salida izquierda picando distorsión; soy técnico electromecánico y no vimos mucho más que digitales; hace 11 años.. En fin. Gracias, buscando aprender, probar, sonar.
> Saludos!


Hola!, 

Eso significa que tenes una placa que funciona bien, podes medirla y comparar, para descartar donde esta la falla. "Picando distorsion seria que la distorsion esta en picos de o todo el tiempo suena distorsionado?


----------



## Jtsd11

amplitube dijo:


> Hola!,
> 
> Eso significa que tenes una placa que funciona bien, podes medirla y comparar, para descartar donde esta la falla. "Picando distorsion seria que la distorsion esta en picos de o todo el tiempo suena distorsionado?



Querido Amplitube; sí, algo así. Al darle más nivel; me daba la sensación como de recorte de picos. Como que no le daba. Medí la fuente, punto medio, todo normal. Saqué el 32A que tenía. un Texas creo. El NPN aun es el RCA original. Lo medí y no me dió ni la hora. Salí a comprar de ansioso un reemplazo acá en San Fernando, conseguí un 32C y sumé al pedido un par de ST (Ponele que son ST) de más carga. Creo que son 36 y 37. Lo cambié y soldando las espaditas se ve que le partí la pata a uno de los transistores de la placa. Sonaba claramente peor, casi nada. Mañana retomo y les cuento cómo viene el circo. 
Saludos!


----------



## amplitube

Jtsd11 dijo:


> Querido Amplitube; sí, algo así. Al darle más nivel; me daba la sensación como de recorte de picos. Como que no le daba. Medí la fuente, punto medio, todo normal. Saqué el 32A que tenía. un Texas creo. El NPN aun es el RCA original. Lo medí y no me dió ni la hora. Salí a comprar de ansioso un reemplazo acá en San Fernando, conseguí un 32C y sumé al pedido un par de ST (Ponele que son ST) de más carga. Creo que son 36 y 37. Lo cambié y soldando las espaditas se ve que le partí la pata a uno de los transistores de la placa. Sonaba claramente peor, casi nada. Mañana retomo y les cuento cómo viene el circo.
> Saludos!


Hola, te comparto mi experiencia con estas placas, lo que siempre me funciona en cuanto a los Tr de Salida es Respetar los Texas Tip 31A y Tip32A respectivamente, el tipo C nunca funciono. Te adjunto una foto de una placa antes de la reparación original de fabrica venia con esos transistores. 

(Para medir el Punto medio, no tenes que tener conectado ninguna salida de audio, es decir ningún parlante o bafle, esperar entre 20 y 30 minutos que se asienten los componentes, debe estar desconectada la entrada de potencia, (Desolda el positivo que viene del Pre) y haces un puente en la entrada para que tenga señal cero, y ahi si medis el punto medio, pero comenza por la etapa de alimentación) 

Podes revisar por etapas dado que es bastante cableado el circuito, FUENTE/ Pre-amplificador, (desconecta las entradas de las etapas amplificadoras y con otro amplificador podes verificar si el pre esta distorsionando. y por ultimo Etapa de Potencia que es donde estas ahora.

Pregunta, revisaste la placa donde esta la etapa rectificadora de Corriente?, allí tenes 4 capacitores, dos son de la fuente, pero los otros dos son de la etapa de reglamentación de audio, si son los originales, un 90 %suelen estar pinchados.

Saludos!


----------



## Jtsd11

Bueno, adjunto un par de fotos. Lo primero que hice fue cambiar los capacitores, así estaban los electrolíticos originales.



Armé, probé y me pareció notar un toque menos de distorsión; pero qué se yo. Cambié como dije el 32A por un 32C. En la movida le partí una patita a un 2A93, esta tarde fui a comprar BC558. Estaba la equivalencia en el diagrama del AT510.
Me dijo el vendedor que le mida las patas, por las dudas. Base al centro, colector y emisor invertidos. Yo no sé si usé el criterio apropiado, pero recuerdo que la tensión BC es levemente mayor que la BE.
El tema es que, de ansioso; se me ocurre probarlo sin colocarle disipador a ninguno de los dos. Ruido, apago. Veo bien. Enciendo de nuevo, y plop. Estalló. El RCA no lo medí aun, estaba algo caliente pero no voló. El BC558 está ubicado frente a este, no del lado del 32C.



Se me cortó la luz y salí a caminar. Recién volvió, y ahora estoy viendo qué hacer.
Ampliaremos!

*Sobre los capacitores que están en la fuente; cambié solo uno, el del canal que no funciona. Originalmente solo tenía tres Siemens de 2500uf 50v creo. En la plaqueta figura espacio para otro más así, pero acá no está. Creo que le puse entre salida y realimentación 2200 uf 50v.


----------



## amplitube

Jtsd11 dijo:


> Bueno, adjunto un par de fotos. Lo primero que hice fue cambiar los capacitores, así estaban los electrolíticos originales.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262779Ver el archivo adjunto 262780
> 
> Armé, probé y me pareció notar un toque menos de distorsión; pero qué se yo. Cambié como dije el 32A por un 32C. En la movida le partí una patita a un 2A93, esta tarde fui a comprar BC558. Estaba la equivalencia en el diagrama del AT510.
> Me dijo el vendedor que le mida las patas, por las dudas. Base al centro, colector y emisor invertidos. Yo no sé si usé el criterio apropiado, pero recuerdo que la tensión BC es levemente mayor que la BE.
> El tema es que, de ansioso; se me ocurre probarlo sin colocarle disipador a ninguno de los dos. Ruido, apago. Veo bien. Enciendo de nuevo, y plop. Estalló. El RCA no lo medí aun, estaba algo caliente pero no voló. El BC558 está ubicado frente a este, no del lado del 32C.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262782Ver el archivo adjunto 262783
> 
> Se me cortó la luz y salí a caminar. Recién volvió, y ahora estoy viendo qué hacer.
> Ampliaremos!
> 
> *Sobre los capacitores que están en la fuente; cambié solo uno, el del canal que no funciona. Originalmente solo tenía tres Siemens de 2500uf 50v creo. En la plaqueta figura espacio para otro más así, pero acá no está. Creo que le puse entre salida y realimentación 2200 uf 50v.



Estaban gorditos los Siemens!! 

Bueno la caminata ayuda a reflexionar, y pensar, recorda que tenes una placa funcionando, esta deberia estar igual, podes ir midiendo por etapas, lo de los disipadores en los Bc no creo que sea tan critico, fijate que nada este en corto antes de volver a probar, utiliza una lampara en serie desde la fuente de alimentacion a la placa, y cuando montes los Transistores sobre el panel trasero que hace de disipador controla que este en buen estado, Niple y mica, eso tambien provoca cortocircuito.

Anda contando, los avances


----------



## Jtsd11

Bueno, medí todos los transistores esta mañana. Parecían estar bien, asi que agarré OOOOTRO BC558 -Para reemplazar el 2A93- que exita la base del NPN de salida. La vez pasada lo había conectado al revés, pues me dijo el vendedor que me fije, quizás el orden no era CBE si no EBC. Medí caídas, y me quedé con la idea de que el par que más caída tiene es el par colector base. Hoy en google me apareció al revés, asi que lo puse derecho, como el original. En lugar del difuntísimo 31C, para no ir a la casa de electrónica por otro fusible, le puse un 36C. 
Otra vez voló el BC, el 36c sobrevivió al parecer. Encontré una pelotita de estaño entre pistas, pero no sé si fue eso. Suelo revisar las pistas antes de armar, creo que cayó en el forcejeo con otros componentes post testeo. 
Asi que bueno, aprendizaje supongo.


----------



## amplitube

Jtsd11 dijo:


> Bueno, medí todos los transistores esta mañana. Parecían estar bien, asi que agarré OOOOTRO BC558 -Para reemplazar el 2A93- que exita la base del NPN de salida. La vez pasada lo había conectado al revés, pues me dijo el vendedor que me fije, quizás el orden no era CBE si no EBC. Medí caídas, y me quedé con la idea de que el par que más caída tiene es el par colector base. Hoy en google me apareció al revés, asi que lo puse derecho, como el original. En lugar del difuntísimo 31C, para no ir a la casa de electrónica por otro fusible, le puse un 36C.
> Otra vez voló el BC, el 36c sobrevivió al parecer. Encontré una pelotita de estaño entre pistas, pero no sé si fue eso. Suelo revisar las pistas antes de armar, creo que cayó en el forcejeo con otros componentes post testeo.
> Asi que bueno, aprendizaje supongo.



Hola, estimado

Hay que hacer todo con mucha serenidad, la ansiedad no te va a ayudar y tampoco poner componentes por poner, tenes que tener los pares complementados.

En el caso de esta placa especificamente, *no me sirvió* el Tip 31C y Tip 32C  *tampoco el* TIP41c TIP42C.
*Me sirvió *la siguiente configuración  TIP31A TIP32A y como pares complementarios BC327 y BC337 respectivamente.

Pero, *te sugiero,*  si vas a seguir experimentando, seria conveniente que uses una lampara en Serie para no  quemar componentes.

Si Podes adjunta una foto de la placa que si *funciona,* donde se vean los Tr de salida.

!Suerte Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

amplitube dijo:


> En el caso de esta placa especificamente, *no me sirvió* el Tip 31C y Tip 32C *tampoco el* TIP41c TIP42C.
> *Me sirvió *la siguiente configuración TIP31A TIP32A y como pares complementarios BC327 y BC337 respectivamente.


 
Los primeros y segundos serían falsificaciones


----------



## amplitube

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los primeros y segundos serían falsificaciones


Hola DOSMETROS

Si... lo hemos hablado oportunamente !olvide mencionarlo!, 
me costo mucho, la unica solución fue comprar los originales en Dicomse.


----------



## Jtsd11

Estimados... después de un mes reventando transistores; suena!
En el medio aprendí por las malas ( corrijanmé si estoy errado ) que los pares se cambian todos, no de a uno. Mi viejo me trajo transistores Texas, de la época; estaban en el galpón que supo operar alguna vez de laboratorio, cuando mi abuelo mi viejo y mis tíos armaban monstruos así. Conseguí Sistemas de Sonido 3era edición, si tienen algun volumen para recomendar más que bienvenido. Ahora estoy con el post de T/S; más que interesante, pero soy "electromecánico", me cuesta seguir el hilo. Saludos y agradecimientos a todos!


----------



## emilio177

Jtsd11 dijo:


> Estimados... después de un mes reventando transistores; suena!
> En el medio aprendí por las malas ( corrijanmé si estoy errado ) que los pares se cambian todos, no de a uno. Mi viejo me trajo transistores Texas, de la época; estaban en el galpón que supo operar alguna vez de laboratorio, cuando mi abuelo mi viejo y mis tíos armaban monstruos así. Conseguí Sistemas de Sonido 3era edición, si tienen algun volumen para recomendar más que bienvenido. Ahora estoy con el post de T/S; más que interesante, pero soy "electromecánico", me cuesta seguir el hilo. Saludos y agradecimientos a todos!


Mi viejo me dijo... "Las cosas no se hechan a perder... Tu lo hechas a perder"
Ahora le encuentro sentido... si miras a tu alrededor.. todas las cosas son chinas.. y no por eso son malas...
El problema esta que los cambiadores de piezas solo se ponen a cambiar... y no piensan en calibrar el equipo..


----------



## tritonsat7

Hola a todos , yo estoy con uno igual*,* est*á* el pobre todo explotado , tiene los capa*citores* originales del año 73 .
Acá le mando las fotos de cómo está.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El diagrama existe, así que será cuestión de medir todos los componentes , reemplazar los dañados y cambiarle todos los electrolíticos.


----------



## tritonsat7

Muchas Gracias .DOSMETROS


----------



## leo1973

amplitube dijo:


> Estimados, estoy trabajando en un Audinac FM900 y me llamo la atención que la placa de fuente, si bien es la original que figura en los planos que por alli circulan, los anteriores que eh visto tenian una fuente diferente.
> Me encuentro con una cuestión de "Valores" y nunca mejor dicho,  los capacitores de acople de salida de audio son los 2500 uf x 50 v y los de la etapa rectificadora, son dos enormes Siemens de 2500 uf x 100 v.
> 
> Mi consulta es la siguiente:
> En valores de mercado, no he conseguido mas que 2200 uf x 100v y lo que sigue creo que si mal no recuerdo me ofrecieron 4700 uf x 100v a $2450 C/U.
> 
> ¿Puedo utilizar de menos capacidad, es decir 2200 uf x100v?
> ¿O puedo bajar ambos a Voltaje 80?, ya que en ese valor existen a un precio razonable en relación a lo que hoy puede valer el equipo.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> Para los curiosos y fanas de Audinac, les comento que encontre en este aparato muchas diferencias ya salidas de fabrica, esta sin haber sido reparado nunca, y hay algunos detalles que denotan un intento de mejoría en toda la cadena y la instalación y cableado del mismo.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 10, 2020
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias, perdón por la demora, estaba todo bien con los transistores de salida, estaba desgastado uno de los bujes de aislacion y se ponia en corto .



Hola amplitube, soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy restaurando un FM900 que pertenecía a mi familia. Nunca antes lo repararon. No funciona el canal derecho, tiene las resistencias de 100 *O*hms quemadas (emisor de transistor de potencia).
Luego de muchos años desenchufado, lo encendí medí la tensión entregada y estaba en ~52Vcc, pero después de 2 minutos empecé a escuchar un ruido de fuga... venía de uno de los 2 capacitores de la fuente (2500uF x 50V). Al tocarlo estaba caliente. Decidí que voy a reemplazar ambos...

El tema es el reemplazo, como no se consiguen los de 2500uF x 50V, estuve viendo en este hilo que sugieren poner de 2200 o 3300uF. Vos ya lo hiciste? que valor le pusiste? También vi que tal vez se podrían poner más de un cap*acitor* para llegar a la misma capacitancia. gracias.


----------



## marianonardi

Para la fuente podes y te conviene ponerle un poco más. De los tres caps (que según recuerdo) lleva, uno solo es De la Fuente, los otros dos son de “salida” del amplificador y con 2200 o 2700 estás perfecto.  Igual cámbialos todos y si podes anda a Elemon y ponele Epcos o Aishi. Salen un pelo más pero son equivalentes en calidad a los que traía de fábrica.


----------



## amplitube

leo1973 dijo:


> Hola amplitube, soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy restaurando un FM900 que pertenecía a mi familia. Nunca antes lo repararon. No funciona el canal derecho, tiene las resistencias de 100ohms quemadas (emisor de transistor de potencia).
> Luego de muchos años desenchufado, lo encendí medí la tensión entregada y estaba en ~52Vcc, pero después de 2 minutos empecé a escuchar un ruido de fuga... venía de uno de los 2 capacitores de la fuente (2500uF x 50V). Al tocarlo estaba caliente. Decidí que voy a reemplazar ambos...
> 
> El tema es el reemplazo, como no se consiguen los de 2500uF x 50V, estuve viendo en este hilo que sugieren poner de 2200 o 3300uF. Vos ya lo hiciste? que valor le pusiste? También vi que tal vez se podrían poner más de un cap para llegar a la misma capacitancia. gracias.


Hola, como bien decis hay dos montajes de la fuente una con dos Capacitores de 2500uF x 100V. Para la fuente de alimentación y en la misma placa dos de 2500uF x 50V para la salida de audio.

Otro modelo trae directamente 4 de 2500uF x 50V para el mismo propósito citado anteriormente.( se queda un poco corto) 

Podes levantar el valor de los de acople de Salida a 4700uF x 63V y para la parte de la fuente, aunque sean mas costosos también respetaría los valores de mercado, pero con 2200 uF te quedas corto.

Te sugiero que cambies “todos los capacitores” ya están agotados, sino vas a tener una serie de fallos en cadena, ojo que el preamplificador es delicado para desoldar y volver a soldar, desmonta todo el frente, saca fotos por las dudas, ya que es un equipo que tiene mucho cableado y vas a poder trabajar mas comodo en el preamp. Ojo que tiene dos capacitores styroflex que van soldados de una llave selectora directo a la plaqueta del preamp.

Por lo de colocar varios capacitores y evitar unos de Capacidad y Voltaje elevado, vas a encontrar tema aqui en el foro, muy detallado al respecto del Rizado de las fuentes de voltaje para audio.

Saludos  


leo1973 dijo:


> Hola amplitube, soy nuevo en el foro. Estoy restaurando un FM900 que pertenecía a mi familia. Nunca antes lo repararon. No funciona el canal derecho, tiene las resistencias de 100ohms quemadas (emisor de transistor de potencia).
> Luego de muchos años desenchufado, lo encendí medí la tensión entregada y estaba en ~52Vcc, pero después de 2 minutos empecé a escuchar un ruido de fuga... venía de uno de los 2 capacitores de la fuente (2500uF x 50V). Al tocarlo estaba caliente. Decidí que voy a reemplazar ambos...
> 
> El tema es el reemplazo, como no se consiguen los de 2500uF x 50V, estuve viendo en este hilo que sugieren poner de 2200 o 3300uF. Vos ya lo hiciste? que valor le pusiste? También vi que tal vez se podrían poner más de un cap para llegar a la misma capacitancia. gracias.


Te paso unas fotos


----------



## leo1973

marianonardi dijo:


> Para la fuente podes y te conviene ponerle un poco más. De los tres caps (que según recuerdo) lleva, uno solo es De la Fuente, los otros dos son de “salida” del amplificador y con 2200 o 2700 estás perfecto.  Igual cámbialos todos y si podes anda a Elemon y ponele Epcos o Aishi. Salen un pelo más pero son equivalentes en calidad a los que traía de fábrica.


Gracias por el aporte !.


amplitube dijo:


> Hola, como bien decís hay dos montajes de la fuente una con dos Capacitores de 2500uF x 100V. Para la fuente de alimentación y en la misma placa dos de 2500uF x 50V para la salida de audio.
> 
> Otro modelo trae directamente 4 de 2500uF x 50V para el mismo propósito citado anteriormente.( se queda un poco corto)
> 
> Podes levantar el valor de los de acople de Salida a 4700uF x 63V y para la parte de la fuente, aunque sean mas costosos también respetaría los valores de mercado, pero con 2200 uF te quedas corto.
> 
> Te sugiero que cambies “todos los capacitores” ya están agotados, sino vas a tener una serie de fallos en cadena, ojo que el preamplificador es delicado para desoldar y volver a soldar, desmonta todo el frente, saca fotos por las dudas, ya que es un equipo que tiene mucho cableado y vas a poder trabajar mas comodo en el preamp. Ojo que tiene dos capacitores styroflex que van soldados de una llave selectora directo a la plaqueta del preamp.
> 
> Por lo de colocar varios capacitores y evitar unos de Capacidad y Voltaje elevado, vas a encontrar tema aqui en el foro, muy detallado al respecto del Rizado de las fuentes de voltaje para audio.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Te paso unas fotos



*Y*o tengo ese modelo que comentás de los 4 capacitores de 2500 uF x 50 *V* (el ampli*ficador* es del año 1974, pero los capacitores son marcados con 03/1973). Voy a cambiar los 4 a 4700 uF de una. Además cambiaré el resto de los cap*acitore*s, aunque no se vean mal. Gracias por los datos valiosos !


----------



## leo1973

Hola, les escribo para ver si me pueden ayudar con esta etapa de potencia del Audinac FM900 que funciona bien. Antes no funcionaba directamente. Conseguí hacerla funcionar, tiene sonido y potencia, pero tiene una distorsión desagradable que se nota bastante en los bajos (ej. cuando suena el bombo de la batería), pero en general suenan todas las frecuencias distorsionadas.

El canal izquierdo funciona muy bien y a su sonido lo tengo como referencia.

Lo primero fue reemplazar los 4 electrolíticos 2500uF/50V (2 de la fuente y uno de cada canal de audio). Eso quedó OK. No cambié el resto de los electrolíticos aun porque funcionan bien y me quise enfocar en la etapa de potencia.

Luego empezando con las recomendaciones de Fogonazo, la lampara 220V en serie (genial!), luego de 30min en reposo en ambas placas de potencia hice las mediciones de cada transistor entre base y emisor, Punto Medio, ect. Todas las comparativas iguales entre los canales.

Medí y controlé por su código todas las resistencias de la placa. Todas parecen OK.

También le he cambiado todos sus capacitores electrolíticos y cerámicos (excepto lo styroflex, pq no los conseguí). Los 2 presets también los cambié. Remplacé los transistores originales por sus remplazos sugeridos en el esquema del AT510 y la distorsión sigue.

Lo que me parece y desconfío es que la distorsión viene por la incorrecta polarización de los tr drivers (BC337/BC327), ya que los tuve que reemplazar porque el original T304 RCA40635 estaba abierto. Su complementario RCA40634 está OK. Estos tenían una capacidad de voltaje mayor a los BCs.

Cuando recibí el ampli, la etapa en cuestión tenia las resistencias quemadas R301 (base Tr T306 (RCATA8327)) y la R314 (base Tr T307 (RCA2N6101)).
En un primer momento, controlé todos los transistores de la etapa, desoldé el resto y comprobé que estaban todos OK. Entonces reemplacé los Trs de potencia y sus drivers. Según el esquema que circula por acá del At510, le puse:

RCA40635 -> BC337
RCA40634 -> BC327

RCATA8327 -> TIP32C
RCA2N6101 -> TIP31C

Desconfío que con la misma configuración de polarización de la placa para el ampli AT510 (drivers 2A3724 y 2A3244) sirvan estos mismos reemplazos para el FM900. No he encontrado otros reemplazos...

Comparando los valores de las resistencias entre los 2 amplis, detecté que sólo 4 que tienen el mismo valor. Desconozco, pero se me ocurre que esta diferencia es por la potencia de cada uno, AT510 casi 38W y el FM900 con sus 50W.

La tensión de fuente entregada es de 45V y el PM medido en ambas etapas es de 22,5V. Cuando quiero medir la corriente en puente IC en la etapa que anda mal, en reposo luego de los 30min con la entrada en corto, la misma es fluctuante a los 40mA o 50mA. Lo regulo con el P302 y estabiliza al llegar a los 100mA, pero lo bajé para no quemar nada. Muy raro eso... 
En la salida medí la tensión CC (creo que le llaman OFFSET) y me mide unos 150mV en cada canal.

Otro intento fue probar la etapa sin los transistores de potencia a volumen bajo, y se sigue escuchando la distorsión. Por eso le desconfío a los Trs drivers.

Sé que las señales de pre no son el problema porque las intercambié con el (canal izq.) y distorsiona igual la etapa en cuestión.

He probado con un generador inyectando señales (1k,10Khz) y midiéndola con un osciloscopio en la PC, como sugirieron por acá el foro, usé el sw Visual Analyser que posee también un generador de tonos. La comparación la hice a la salida en la bornera, me da menos amplitud en el canal der. que anda mal pero con la misma forma de onda. Al menos yo no veo distorsión por cruce de cero ni de otro tipo... pero al oído suena como ampli berreta. No se que opinan ustedes. Adjunto las fotos.

Lo que me falta hacer es ir midiendo el audio (con un amplificador externo) en cada transistor el audio y detectar donde está la distorsión y de ahí analizar la polarización. No creo que sea tema de transistor, quiero creer que no, ya los he cambiado por otros BC337/BC327...  esta medición me parece peligrosa por la tensión CC que pueda dañar el ampli externo... 

En resumen, me está volviendo loco esta etapa. Todo anda bien en el ampli, la radio AM/FM, las lámparas originales, selectoras, potes.. a pesar de sus años... Por eso no quiero desistir...

Si tienen algunas ideas para tirarme se los agradezco. Gracias!


----------



## amplitube

leo1973 dijo:


> Lo primero fue reemplazar los 4 electrolíticos 2500uF/50V (2 de la fuente y uno de cada canal de audio). Eso quedó OK. No cambié el resto de los electrolíticos aun porque funcionan bien y me quise enfocar en la etapa de potencia.



Los 2 de rizado de la fuente son de 2500uF x 100V.

¿los que no cambiaste, porque están bien a cuales te referís?


leo1973 dijo:


> Cuando recibí el ampli, la etapa en cuestión tenia las resistencias quemadas R301 (base Tr T306 (RCATA8327)) y la R314 (base Tr T307 (RCA2N6101)).
> En un primer momento, controlé todos los transistores de la etapa, desoldé el resto y comprobé que estaban todos OK. Entonces reemplacé los Trs de potencia y sus drivers. Según el esquema que circula por acá del At510, le puse:
> 
> RCA40635 -> BC337
> RCA40634 -> BC327
> 
> RCATA8327 -> TIP32C
> RCA2N6101 -> TIP31C



El de AT 510 es menos voltaje, menos potencia, creo que te quedas corto con los transistores, y los TIP 31C y TIP32 C vienen muy falsificados o de baja calidad, me ha funcionado mucho mejor TIP 33 y 34 o TIP 35C y TIP 36C y en los drivers TIP 29 TIP 30.


leo1973 dijo:


> Desconfío que con la misma configuración de polarización de la placa para el ampli AT510 (drivers 2A3724 y 2A3244) sirvan estos mismos reemplazos para el FM900. No he encontrado otros reemplazos...
> 
> Comparando los valores de las resistencias entre los 2 amplis, detecté que sólo 4 que tienen el mismo valor. Desconozco, pero se me ocurre que esta diferencia es por la potencia de cada uno, AT510 casi 38W y el FM900 con sus 50W.



Te adjunto el diagrama original, la verdad que hiciste un informe muy detallado, fijate las tensiones de prueba. 

Pero si tenes un canal que funciona, y sabes que no es el Pre, o causa de electrolíticos (todos los de esa epoca ya estan mal), fijate bien TR de salida y drivers, no menos importante TR 301.

Es un circuito que no suele dar problemas, lo que si el equipo tiene mucho cableado, incluso las salidas de audio al Capacitor de acople estan montadas en parte trasera del circuito con la RL de una forma un poco rudimentaria.


----------



## leo1973

gracias amplitube por las sugerencias e ideas. Por el plano y la foto.  Esa bobina y resistencia en paralelo en el aire están soldadas al punto medio. Parece una cosa de ultimo momento o que no fue planificado en el diseño. Es lo único que no intercambié con el canal que anda bien. No creo que esos componentes causen distorsión...
Con respecto a los capacitores, tal vez no me expresé bien, cambié los 2 de la fuente (este modelo que tengo yo de ampli trae 2) y los capas de salida de audio, marca Epcos. Esos están OK.

Lo que decía que le reemplacé a modo de prueba fueron los electrolíticos de la etapa de potencia que anda mal. Y el problema de la distorsión sigue.
A los transistores originales, del T301 al T309 también los cambié por los reemplazos del AT510, pues no encuentro otros. Pero así y todo sigue la disto.

Voy a intentar colocando los que me sugerís en drivers TIP29b o c y TIP30b o c, y potencia TIP 35c y TIP36c. 
Con respecto a los demás les dejo los originales que ya sé que andan bien. A no ser que tengas unos reemplazos distintos a los del AT510 (si es necesario).
Ese plano del circuito que me pasaste sí es para el FM900! Las resistencias que tiene mi ampli son esas, de esos valores. Gracias.


----------



## amplitube

leo1973 dijo:


> Con respecto a los capacitores, tal vez no me expresé bien, cambié los 2 de la fuente (este modelo que tengo yo de ampli trae 2) y los capas de salida de audio, marca Epcos. Esos están OK.



Entiendo, los dos de la fuente, el valor Original de esos dos es:  2500uF x 100V.

Hace las mediciones que indica el esquema original seguro sale andando 

Saludos


----------



## leo1973

Hola amplitube, todos.  Al final conseguí sacarle la distorsión al canal derecho. Ahora funcionan los 2 canales super bien, tienen potencia y unos bajos bárbaros. A los drivers le puse los TIP29C y TIP30C que me recomendaste amplitube. Los BC 337 y su complementario BC327 no van para el FM900, deben trabajar en casi saturación. En losTrs de potencia le puse TIP41C y TIP42C.  Esta configuración queda re holgada para esta potencia, pero no pasa nada.
Medí las señales con osciloscopio del VA y se ven idénticas las señales de ambos canales. Muchas gracias! Saludos.


----------



## leo1973

Hola amplitube, anduvo todo bien con esa configuración comentada anteriormente (Tip29c y 30c y Tip41c y tip42c)... pero siempre el ampli conectado con la lámpara en serie (220V)... lo estuve probando por un tiempo y siempre respondió todo OK. 
Ayer cuando lo conecté directo a la red, sin la lámpara, lo prendí y al toque se me quemaron los Tr de potencia (TIP41c y TIP42c) con humo y todo. Se nota que la quemadura fue entre colector y emisor. Se me ocurre que pudo haber tenido un pico de corriente o tensión, que con la lampara lo atenuaba, y los quemó... estaban bien aislados del disipador...

Desenchufé y saqué la placa en cuestión. Sin esta placa el ampli funciona bien.
Estoy desconcertado ahora.. jaja... pienso que esos TIP41 y 42, a pesar de ser marca Fairchild, pueden que sean del super chino de acá a la vuelta.. y que reamente no tengan ni la tensión (100V) ni la corriente (6A) que deben tener...
Voy a ver si consigo los TIP35c y TIP36c que me habías sugerido. No los puse en su momento porque no los conseguía.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vienen ultra falsificados esos  41 - 42 , mejor los 35 - 36 que aunque falsificados, si van a soportar


----------



## leo1973

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vienen ultra falsificados esos  41 - 42 , mejor los 35 - 36 que aunque falsificados, si van a soportar


Gracias DOSMETROS, voy por ese camino entonces... luego comentaré como queda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leo1973 dijo:


> Ahora funcionan los 2 canales super bien, *tienen potencia y unos bajos bárbaros*. A los drivers le puse los TIP29C y TIP30C que me recomendaste amplitube. Los BC 337 y su complementario BC327 no van para el FM900, deben trabajar en casi saturación. En losTrs de potencia le puse TIP41C y TIP42C.





leo1973 dijo:


> Hola amplitube, anduvo todo bien con esa configuración comentada anteriormente (Tip29c y 30c y Tip41c y tip42c)... p*ero siempre el ampli conectado con la lámpara en serie (220V)... lo estuve probando por un tiempo y siempre respondió todo OK.*
> Ayer cuando lo conecté directo a la red, sin la lámpara, lo prendí y al toque se me quemaron los Tr de potencia (TIP41c y TIP42c) con humo y todo. *Se nota que la quemadura fue entre colector y emisor.*


Le verdad es que me llama mucho la atención esa secuencia de eventos...
a)- Primero lo fondeaste y dijiste que tiene potencia --> los TIP41 y 42 no pueden ser falsos por que no pasan de 2 o 3W y vuelan a la mie@#$%
b)- Luego decís que siempre lo probaste con la lámpara serie, lo cual no es muy coherente con sacarle potencia por que cuando lo fondeás con la lámpara serie puesta, esta comienza a brillar y cada vez sale menos potencia  
c)- Luego decís que se quemaron "al toque" y que "se nota" que la quemadura es entre colector y emisor: *Que significa "al toque"??* Con musica al palo o solo lo encendiste y ya??? ... *Y como es que "se nota" ???*  A  menos que midas entre colector y emisor no se nota nada de nada...

*Comentarios:*
Por lo que ví en el plano que subieron, los "mejores" reemplazos de los drivers me parece que son los BD139 y BD140, y además casi no hay falsificados.
Yo he comprado para un proyecto los TIP41/42 de Fairchild (valen menos de la mitad de los TIP35/36)  y los tengo "por buenos"...por que al menos no tienen ningún detalle constructivo de los que tienen los transistores truchos. Aún no los ensayo y puedo estar hablando bolazos, pero constructivamente se ven muy bien y tienen el logo original de Fairchild (la *f* negrita y cursiva que está reconocida como propia en los datasheets de la empresa).

Contestá las preguntas que hice arriba y vemos que puede suceder...


----------



## leo1973

Hola a todos!  le puse los TIP35/36c en potencia, lo conecté directo a la red eléctrica y salió andando!! no explotó nada, ja.

No sé si los TIP4x que tenía eran truchos o que, iba a cambiarlos por otros pero al final me decidí por ponerles los Tip35/36 por vuestras recomendaciones. De todos modos me quedó "la pulga atrás de la oreja", que habrá sido?... no quiero toquetear más esa etapa...

Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por tus tips y sugerencias ,te comento más en detalle y respondo a tus preguntas:
a) no lo pude fondear.. No tengo acá en mi casa los Audinac 747. Estoy probando con unos bafles Sony de 15W que dispongo, así que mucho no puedo hacer con relación a la prueba en alta potencia. Lo que comprobé es que tiene unos bajos contundentes y un sonido muy fino, delicado. Cuando pueda hago la prueba con los 747 y veo como se comporta a alto volumen!

b) Estás en lo cierto, con la lámpara no se le puede exigir potencia. Lo probaba siempre con la lámpara porque no le tenia mucha confianza y con la lampara vería un eventual consumo mayor de corriente.
Sabrán entender, soy amateur en esto, pero me apasiona. Sé que con la lampara solo es para las pruebas preliminares. Conectado con ella (de 42W) solo tengo 180V de AC y por ende también baja la DC a unos 45V. Con los 220V tengo sus 52Vdc como debe ser el funcionamiento normal del ampli y la cosa es otra (mucho mejor). Por eso explotaron los Tip4x... quizá no aguantaron el rock'n'roll. je

c) Sí, fue apretar el botón de encendido y empezó la "fritura" en ambos T306 y T307 (Tip4x). no dio tiempo de escuchar nada.. hasta creo que lo tenia en volumen 0. Dije "se nota" porque se veía quemado entre patas colector y emisor de cada transistor. Al medirlos , ya afuera, estaban totalmente en conducción total esas 2 patas.

Gracias por las recomendaciones para los drivers BD139 y BD140. Los TIP29c y TIP30c, recomendados por amplitube, ya van bien en el FM900.
Sé del costo de los TIP35/36, pero por lo menos aguantan mucha más corriente que los Tip4x (6A).
Los Tr que traía originales RCATA8327 y RCA2N6101 (eran hasta 16A), ya los Tip35/36 son hasta 25A. Igual no creo que vaya a circular tanta corriente en el FM900...

En fin, se aprende algo cada día. gracias y saludos.


----------



## gtocordoba

Hola. Ante todo, muchas gracias a todos por permitirme aprender aquí. (No soy técnico electrónico y apenas cuento con elementos básicos como el multímetro genérico chino, cautín, etc).

También intento reparar el canal DERECHO de un AT-510

1- Siempre leo que falla el canal DERECHO aquí y en otros sitios. Me gustaría saber si hay algún motivo sobre esto.

2- Salteando la etapa de "PREVIO" conectando directo el "DIN de 5 patas a RCA" en donde lleva el conocido "TAPON" que puentea el PREVIO con la Etapa de POTENCIA noto que ambos canales Izq y Der suenan iguales y sin distorsión. Obviamente al máximo volumen por saltear la etapa de los controles del equipo. Esto me sugiere que el problema está allí en en PREVIO. No encuentro ningún elemento quemado o claramente inflamado. en ninguna parte del equipo.  Esta segunda pregunta es si ¿Lo más probable sean los Transistores del canal Der en esta etapa? Honestamente no me estoy animando a quitar la placa porque el resto del equipo parece estar ok, quizá la única reparación que tuvo fue un puente en el Switch del SistemaB de parlantes que también es un clásico leer por acá.

Conectando todo normal, y solamente usando AURICULARES también suena solo el IZQ y "casi NADA" el DER, este último suena con todo el Balance hacia su lado y el Volumen a fondo sin presencia de graves y sin afectarle en nada el botón Loudnesss.
Al principio creí que podría estar fallando el Switch "Mono-Estéreo" o algún otro pq algunos "raspan". Revisé bien esto y no parece ser el problema.

3- Revisando nuevamente para adjuntarle las fotos noto que los Electroíticos amarillos que están próximos al Potenciómetro de Agudos quizá estén algo inflados hacia los extremos (principalmente el que está en el borde de la placa hacia el botón de Encender) Entiendo que debiera cortar una patita cualquiera para poder medirlo sin quitarlo de la placa. Aquí la pregunta es ¿Por qué recomiendan algunos cambiar TODOS los electrolíticos? En mi casa el único que disfrutaba de la música era yo y sé que el equipo se usó muy POCO. Esto puede ser una verdadera complicación si no se tienen todas las herramientas óptimas, y quitar la placa es como una cirugía a corazón abierto para gente como yo. ¿Alguna recomendación respecto a esto? 

4. Lamentablemente el equipo perdió uno de sus parlantes 718 en un robo hace más de treinta años y se había reemplazado a éste con dos parlantes más chicos seguramente quedando en 4ohms. Se supone que el equipo permite 8 a 16ohms pero esto debe ser por si se usan los dos "Sistemas" de Parlantes (A y B) o quizá estoy errado y pudo haber causado el problema ya que estos estaban del lado Derecho justamente.

Ya apliqué "limpiacontactos" en todos los Potenciómetros dobles y ya ni hacen ruido.
Se dejó en el olvido hace unos 15años por este problema del canal derecho y al mudarnos se guardó.

Desde ya muchísimas gracias y felicidades por el Foro. Llevo casi dos semanas leyendo sobre estos equipos nacionales, su historia etc. Aquí hay varios que merecen fuertes aplausos como mínimo, no los menciono para no olvidarme de alguien.
Adjunto algunas fotos y aclaro que estuvo siempre en Córdoba en un ambiente libre de humo y relativamente bien guardado salvo unos años que pudo sufrir algo de calor por el depósito. 
Busco de su ayuda. Quiero volver a escuchar en 8ohms. Estoy estudiando Grabación y Mezcla además de Arquitectura. Me encanta el tono AUDINAC. 

PD: También tengo un FM900 que le regalaron a mi hno sin dar sonido directamente. Éste es un proyecto mucho más complejo que quedará en la lista de mis objetivos, está más sucio y parece tener una historia más dura. Sobre este pienso que terminará en un Técnico especializado. ¿Me recomiendan gente para esto en lo posible de Córdoba? - o Quizá alguien lo quiera en este grupo y pueda ofrecerlo a un valor amigable. Por este párrafo también adjunto algunas de sus fotos.

Perdón por lo extenso pero pienso que mientras más información, tendrán más facilidad para ayudarme. 
Saludos atte.
Diego (GtoCBA)


----------



## amplitube

Hola, voy respondiendo. 


gtocordoba dijo:


> Hola. Ante todo, muchas gracias a todos por permitirme aprender aquí. (No soy técnico electrónico y apenas cuento con elementos básicos como el multímetro genérico chino, cautín, etc).



Si tenés ganas y tiempo, aquí hay gente super capacitada y vas a aprender muchísimo, si solo es reparar el Audinac también podes aprender y mucho. Podes sumar a tus elementos un desoldador chupa estaño. 


gtocordoba dijo:


> 1- Siempre leo que falla el canal DERECHO aquí y en otros sitios. Me gustaría saber si hay algún motivo sobre esto.



No siempre, hay que ser muy cuidadoso al trabajar los Audinac, tienen mucho cableado interno y aveces sin querer al manipularlo se puede desoldar o cortar alguno de ellos.



gtocordoba dijo:


> 2- Salteando la etapa de "PREVIO" conectando directo el "DIN de 5 patas a RCA" en donde lleva el conocido "TAPON" que puentea el PREVIO con la Etapa de POTENCIA noto que ambos canales Izq y Der suenan iguales y sin distorsión. Obviamente al máximo volumen por saltear la etapa de los controles del equipo. Esto me sugiere que el problema está allí en en PREVIO. No encuentro ningún elemento quemado o claramente inflamado. en ninguna parte del equipo. Esta segunda pregunta es si ¿Lo más probable sean los Transistores del canal Der en esta etapa? Honestamente no me estoy animando a quitar la placa porque el resto del equipo parece estar ok, quizá la única reparación que tuvo fue un puente en el Switch del SistemaB de parlantes que también es un clásico leer por acá.



La prueba y tu afirmación es correcta, en un principió ambas etapas de potencia y la fuente de alimentación funcionan bien. 

Casi nunca son los Transistores en el Preamplificador, si podrían ser los capacitores electrolíticos, aunque no los veas inflamados o explotados, estan secos sobre todo los de 4.7 uF x 16v (35V) 

"Revisaria por ahi, creo que es el problema de tu equipo"

Pero si estas aprendiendo, podes probar los transistores también, testearlos, no cambiar por cambiar. 




gtocordoba dijo:


> 3- Revisando nuevamente para adjuntarle las fotos noto que los Electroíticos amarillos que están próximos al Potenciómetro de Agudos quizá estén algo inflados hacia los extremos (principalmente el que está en el borde de la placa hacia el botón de Encender) Entiendo que debiera cortar una patita cualquiera para poder medirlo sin quitarlo de la placa. Aquí la pregunta es ¿Por qué recomiendan algunos cambiar TODOS los electrolíticos? En mi casa el único que disfrutaba de la música era yo y sé que el equipo se usó muy POCO. Esto puede ser una verdadera complicación si no se tienen todas las herramientas óptimas, y quitar la placa es como una cirugía a corazón abierto para gente como yo. ¿Alguna recomendación respecto a esto?



Esos electrolíticos ya cumplieron sus años de servicio. 



gtocordoba dijo:


> 4. Lamentablemente el equipo perdió uno de sus parlantes 718 en un robo hace más de treinta años y se había reemplazado a éste con dos parlantes más chicos seguramente quedando en 4ohms. Se supone que el equipo permite 8 a 16ohms pero esto debe ser por si se usan los dos "Sistemas" de Parlantes (A y B) o quizá estoy errado y pudo haber causado el problema ya que estos estaban del lado Derecho justamente.



Aquí te estas enredando me parece, ya comprobaste las etapas de potencia En tu punto 2.

Tenes que ser prolijo y anotar los procesos, la detección de falla es lo mas importante, y hay que hacerlo en orden y de manera prolija para no superponer supuestos, valga la redundancia, no esta mal ir anotando si es necesario. 



gtocordoba dijo:


> PD: También tengo un FM900 que le regalaron a mi hno sin dar sonido directamente. Éste es un proyecto mucho más complejo que quedará en la lista de mis objetivos, está más sucio y parece tener una historia más dura. Sobre este pienso que terminará en un Técnico especializado. ¿Me recomiendan gente para esto en lo posible de Córdoba? - o Quizá alguien lo quiera en este grupo y pueda ofrecerlo a un valor amigable. Por este párrafo también adjunto algunas de sus fotos.



Empeza con el AT510 es de mejor acceso y ademas tiene menos elementos.


Saludos!


----------



## gtocordoba

amplitube dijo:


> Podes sumar a tus elementos un desoldador chupa estaño.


Es lo que pensé. Parece que lo voy a necesitar y no creo que sea impagable.


amplitube dijo:


> Casi nunca son los Transistores en el Preamplificador, si podrían ser los capacitores electrolíticos, aunque no los veas inflamados o explotados, estan secos sobre todo los de 4.7 uF x 16v (35V)


Me das más confianza  te haré caso. Desde que noté ese detalle en algunos electrolíticos ayer tomando las fotos cambié el diagnóstico.
Lo de reemplazarlos a "TODOS" me deja pensando p*or*q*ue* para mí es arriesgado. En YouTube alguien los reemplazaba y al sacarlos los medía y la mayoría estaban Ok, también leí por aquí que los originales son de mejor calidad respecto a lo que se consigue hoy sin pagar tope de gama. El canal que sí funciona lo hace muy bien según mis oídos, igual a lo que recuerdo de chico, fuerte, claro, y con mucha amplitud de frecuencias. ¿Es correcto pensar en cambiar el resto en un tiempo próximo, o corre algún peligro el resto del equipo?


amplitube dijo:


> No siempre, hay que ser muy cuidadoso al trabajar los Audinac, tienen mucho cableado interno y aveces sin querer al manipularlo se puede desoldar o cortar alguno de ellos


Muy cierto, Ya resoldé algunos daños que hice en los cables al revisar las perillas del frente.


amplitube dijo:


> Pero si estas aprendiendo, podes probar los transistores también, testearlos, no cambiar por cambiar.


Lo evaluaré según las dificultades que tenga con los electrolíticos.

Otra pregunta clave, *¿Cómo se calibran los canales de potencia?* No encontré información clara y al desconfiar de esto al principio toqué los controles del derecho que estaban a la vista muy diferentes del Izquerdp (uno es el BIAS que regula el voltaje a los drivers? y el otro..¿?) ¿Cómo uso el multímetro para esto? Vi en YouTube que se mide en "paralelo" con los Capacit*ores* cerámicos que están en la base de los RCA, pero no entendí el concepto en este caso.
Tampoco comprendo cómo funciona la Realimentación y Punto Medio. Me están gustando estos temas, tendré que dedicarle unas lecturas.

Te agradezco muchísimo AMPLITUBE la dedicación al responderme y en seguida.
PD: Eres de lo mejor de IK Multimedia 

Saludos.


----------



## gtocordoba

Hola a todos. Quería avisarles que he podido arreglar el *AT-510*. 
Además de la limpieza gral, principalmente perillas y potenciómetros dobles , reemplacé primero un capacitor por suponerlo en mal estado, ya que parecía estarse "inflando" por un extremo, pero este no era el problema, incluso al medir su capacidad de carga y descarga este funcionaba mejor que los nuevos económicos. Esto me hizo pensar, aclarando previamente que no soy técnico electrónico y mis conocimientos sobre esto comenzaron durante este proyecto, que la idea de reemplazarlos a "todos" como si se tratase de una reparación más profesional podría tratarse de un error repetido en cadena por causa de la "desinformación" y la audacia de gente como yo que hablan sin saber lo suficiente, ¿Cómo reconocer?. La intención de este comentario no es causar algún daño a quien fuera que haya recomendado obrar así con sus equipos, sino lo contrario: salvar a los equipos de posibles arruinadas por seguir un consejo desafortunado. Un equipo de estos seguramente conserve un mejor valor en un estado más original siempre que el sonido siga siendo igual de excelente. Respecto a esto, les aseguro que el sonido que hoy puedo disfrutar es notablemente mejor de lo que venía escuchando en equipos más actuales. Yo no soy un Charly García con oído absoluto pero creo que en general escucho bien y entreno el oído regularmente puesto que estudio Técnicas de Grabación y Mezcla de Sonido como hobby y soy guitarrista y baterista amateur. El equipo parece tener ambos canales ecualizados iguales aunque no lo he comprobado seriamente ya que tengo solo un parlante original, el segundo lo tuve que reemplazar, pero sí probé enchufar el original en L y R varias veces, y rápido, para tratar de notar cambios.. 
Realmente deseo que tomen de muy buena manera este comentario y sepan que no he pretendido criticar a nadie, solo intento devolver al foro la ayuda que he recibido y alentar a otro a que pueda estar feliz como yo de reparar un equipo vintage.
Efectivamente el problema estaba en la etapa previa a la de potencia, cerquita o "pegado" al control de Graves, o Balance, adjuntaré fotos. Lo que hice es, primeramente asegurarme que los cables conectores externos estén 100% Ok. Luego, con los dos parlantes conectados (o auriculares) y el equipo prendido "meter dedo o metal" en busca de ruido, ANTES y DESPUÉS de cada *capacitor* para ir reconociendo la placa que no es simétrica pero los componentes seguramente son los mismos para ambos canales y como tenía el izquierdo funcionando correctamente, solo restaba *COMPARAR la intensidad de ruido producido en uno y otro capacitor según sea el canal IZQ O DER*. En un sector iban en paralelo los capacitores de ambos canales y al hacer esta prueba noté que un capacitor, que se veía perfecto, estaría fallando pq la caída de ruido a uno y otro lado (positivo y negativo del capacitor electrolítico) era muy notable en comparación al equivalente del otro canal. En uno filtraba el ruido y en el otro lo "cortaba" directamente por lo que parecía no estar bueno ya que era el del canal con problemas.  Me había tomado el tiempo de recorrer la placa para saber cuál era el equivalente en cada caso; ojo con esto pq puede confundir. También tener sumo cuidado de hacer "corto circuito" tocando más de un PIN, esto quizá pueda dañar algún próximo componente donde sus capacidades estén diseñados para otros valores de "corriente"?, si es que se dice así..
¡¡Mucha suerte para el próximo lector con este tipo de problemas!! (y averigüen más antes de seguir mi recomendación)

*1-* Luego de comentarles mi feliz experiencia, me gustaría *preguntarles si algo de lo que describo es técnicamente incorrecto* para sacarme un poco lo de bruto y no causar problemas a otros equipos o mal aconsejar a alguien.

*2-* También preguntarles si *saben de algún PARLANTE equivalente* a los que usaba AUDINAC en este equipo que era muy posiblemente de la marca _AUDIFIEL_ de_ industria nacional_, creo que de apenas 30 watts en un cono de 10´´(¿?) para los bafles 718 al menos. Intento conseguir el mismo tono en ambos parlantes. Por el momento, creo que me gusta el audio vintage pq los parlantes reproducen mejor los medios en donde están la mayoría de los instrumentos principales como la voz, guitarras, teclas, violines y muchos etc. Pareciera que la música tuvo que adaptarse al nuevo mercado de equipos "superpoderosos" en potencias como 800watts PMPO para ser instalados en pequeños espacios y que reproducen demasiados graves para conseguir más ventas a clientes de oídos sin ejercitar.

*3-* ¿Saben si es factible *conseguir las Perillas*, Llaves ó Switches de estos AUDINAC? Los he buscado en Córdoba y me dicen que son muy viejos. Les llaman "de bandeja" y es por la plaquita que se desliza al accionarla. Aquí les comento una anécdota que puede serles útil: Una de estas perillas estaba rota y una segunda la rompí yo al querer desenroscarle el aluminio. Resulta que estaban pegadas con Cianoacrilato y era imposible quitárselo pq se había metido en la rosca.. Al resto de estas perillas lo que hice es quemarles el aluminio con dos fósforos consecutivos para que el calor llegue al centro, funda el pegamento y permita que se libere la rosca en caliente. El fósforo es una mala idea pq el hollín cuesta muchísimo quitarlo (con agua y uñas que no rayan) pero los encendedores se rompen al usarlos demasiado tiempo. 

*4-* Como notarán en la *2da Foto* el reemplazo del capacitor con problemas es de *menor voltaje* (¿*admisible*?) que el original. El vendedor me comentaba que funcionan igual salvo que "aguanta" distinto voltaje (lo indicado en cada caso) Los que compré eran pensando reemplazar los de 4,7uF / *16v* como el que reemplacé primero "innecesariamente"(¿?). ¿Esto es así? *¿Me recomiendan que trate de conseguir otro capacitor de mejor calidad y valores más cercanos?*
Yo creo ahora que la idea de calibrar los componentes en un circuito electrónico es para que cada componente ayude a proteger a los siguientes, en este caso, y por cuidar los costos de producción. ¿Estaré muy errado?

*PD:* Ahora resta encolar el Bafle 718 que se hinchó en la base por humedad, también intentaré reparar o reemplazar la maya del frente que dobló la madera que la soporta por resequedad de los años.. Al equipo le debería cambiar el cable de alimentación por uno de tres vías para la TIERRA y reemplazar sus tomacorrientes auxiliares por los actuales interviniendo el plástico del contrafrente. 
por otro lado en un próximo momento intentaré hacer algo con el AUDINAC FM-900 que está entero pero no da ninguna señal de vida.

Sin más, los saludo afectuosamente ya que me han animado a aprender y reparar un equipo muy valorado por mí.
En especial reconocerle la ayuda a @ "*amplitube*" que me sugirió pensar en los capacitores antes que en los transistores.. ¡¡Muchísimas Gracias!!


----------



## fabioosorio

Muy bien!
Lo que no me cierra es el capacitor que cambiaste. Es de menor valor que el original o leí mal?
Ratifique o rectifique.


----------



## amplitube

gtocordoba dijo:


> reemplacé primero un capacitor por suponerlo en mal estado, ya que parecía estarse "inflando" por un extremo, pero este no era el problema, incluso al medir su capacidad de carga y descarga este funcionaba mejor que los nuevos económicos.



Habría que ver que tipo de medición realizaste, si no tenés el instrumental apropiado, o al menos un tester analógico, y aun asi, es muy dificil establecer el estado de capacitores electrolíticos de mas de 40 años, yo no me guiaría por la marca o la apariencia visual, tengo botellones de 20 litros (sin agua) llenos de esos Siemens y Sprague, estoy pensando en venderlos por tonelada. 


gtocordoba dijo:


> Esto me hizo pensar, aclarando previamente que no soy técnico electrónico y mis conocimientos sobre esto comenzaron durante este proyecto, que la idea de reemplazarlos a "todos" como si se tratase de una reparación más profesional podría tratarse de un error repetido en cadena por causa de la "desinformación" y la audacia de gente como yo que hablan sin saber lo suficiente, ¿Cómo reconocer?. La intención de este comentario no es causar algún daño a quien fuera que haya recomendado obrar así con sus equipos, sino lo contrario: salvar a los equipos de posibles arruinadas por seguir un consejo desafortunado. Un equipo de estos seguramente conserve un mejor valor en un estado más original siempre que el sonido siga siendo igual de excelente.



En principio llegaste a un buen resultado al objetivo que buscabas, dicho esto... se recomienda cambiar todos esos capacitores electrolíticos, mas alla de la moda del "Recap", porque ya que tenes el equipo desensamblado, y teniendo en cuenta la fragilidad de las pistas en las placas y que cada soldadura puede ser una soldadura menos, es mas practico hacer todo de un saque, los capacitores no son caros, todos esos de bajo valor son económicos, por eso se sugiere el reemplazar todos, lo que hiciste dio resultado pero puede ser un resultado parcial, y que en unos días o meses vuelva a fallar. 


gtocordoba dijo:


> ¿Saben si es factible *conseguir las Perillas*, Llaves ó Switches de estos AUDINAC? Los he buscado en Córdoba y me dicen que son muy viejos. Les llaman "de bandeja" y es por la plaquita que se desliza al accionarla. Aquí les comento una anécdota que puede serles útil: Una de estas perillas estaba rota y una segunda la rompí yo al querer desenroscarle el aluminio. Resulta que estaban pegadas con Cianoacrilato y era imposible quitárselo pq se había metido en la rosca.. Al resto de estas perillas lo que hice es quemarles el aluminio con dos fósforos consecutivos para que el calor llegue al centro, funda el pegamento y permita que se libere la rosca en caliente. El fósforo es una mala idea pq el hollín cuesta muchísimo quitarlo (con agua y uñas que no rayan) pero los encendedores se rompen al usarlos demasiado tiempo.


Busca en ML hay gente que se dedica al desarme y vende partes de estos equipos y te las envían, también hay grupos en facebook de la marca.


gtocordoba dijo:


> Como notarán en la *2da Foto* el reemplazo del capacitor con problemas es de *menor voltaje* (¿*admisible*?) que el original. El vendedor me comentaba que funcionan igual salvo que "aguanta" distinto voltaje (lo indicado en cada caso) Los que compré eran pensando reemplazar los de 4,7uF / *16v* como el que reemplacé primero "innecesariamente"(¿?). ¿Esto es así? *¿Me recomiendan que trate de conseguir otro capacitor de mejor calidad y valores más cercanos?*


Originalmente ese valor corresponde a 4.7 uF x 16V, si conseguiste 4.7 uF x 25V pueden ir muy bien.

Saludos!


----------



## gtocordoba

Hola fabioosorio. Sí, has entendido bien. A mí tampoco me convence y por eso pregunto si es de urgente gravedad. por mucho tiempo pareciera funcionar tal cual el original. Me deja pensando si, por ejemplo, no le debería quitar un poco de graves y prestándole mucha atención a eso es muy probable que así sea.. Trataré de conseguir de a pares los capacitores y colocarles en ambos canales los de capacidad más cercanas, o mayores.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Saludos
Hola Amplitube!! Gusto de leerte otra vez. 
Pensaba muy probable eso que me dices. Lo que no imaginé es que estas placas que parecen tan robustas, sobre todo, tengan una cantidad considerablemente limitada de soldaduras. Esto me deja algo amargo.


amplitube dijo:


> Habría que ver que tipo de medición realizaste, si no tenés el instrumental apropiado, o al menos un tester analógico, y aun asi, es muy dificil establecer el estado de capacitores electrolíticos de mas de 40 años, yo no me guiaría por la marca o la apariencia visual, tengo botellones de 20 litros (sin agua) llenos de esos Siemens y Sprague, estoy pensando en venderlos por tonelada.


jajaja Tendrías que encontrar un país con peores políticos que los nuestros para venderles eso. 
Lo que hice es precario, visto en internet. Los cargué con el mismo Multímetro en Ohms unos minutos (igual cantidad ambos) y los mido en VDC y veo el ritmo de descarga, si es uniforme , constante. O sea veía ¿*Cuánto* cargaba? (obvio que dentro de los 9v que puede el Multímetro genérico), y ¿*Cómo* lo descarga?


amplitube dijo:


> Busca en ML hay gente que se dedica al desarme y vende partes de estos equipos y te las envían, también hay grupos en facebook de la marca.


Me has hecho recordar al grupo de Facebook. El de Mercadolibre lamentablemente pareciera No tener estas perillas. Lo leí en comentarios pero volveré a revisar. 
También se me dañó uno de los Pulsadores (EQ-PLANO). Ninguno de estos tenía los tornillos que lo figarían a la placa, están agarrados únicamente por los pines de soldadura. Igualmente lo que está fallando es la parte mecánica y no las soldaduras. Se traba un poco y se supone que funciona más o menos como las lapiceras de "botoncito". 


amplitube dijo:


> Originalmente ese valor corresponde a 4.7 uF x 16V, si conseguiste 4.7 uF x 25V pueden ir muy bien.


Este es el que cambié primero. Su repuesto es, como dices, el que iría OK pero el equipo quedaba igual. El segundo capacitor que está más al medio de la placa (2da FOTO) era un poco más gordito y decía "4,7uF / *40*". ¿Será éste el que hace accionar la "base" del transistor y por ello determina cuánto amplificar?.

No sé si me animaría a reemplazarlos a todos, pq en caso de fallar debería revisar nuevamente toda la placa y no tengo buen equipamiento técnico. Quizá me saquen de la preocupación innecesaria uds que saben.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá, para hacerla corta;
Nadie te ha dicho cosas inútiles ni comentado sin conocimiento. Lo que te han explicado son los pasos normales en la reparación y puesta a punto de equipamiento muy anciano como lo es ese amplificador.
Ya te han explicado el por qué del cambio de capacitores *electrolíticos* y esa es la pura verdad. Si no ha fallado ahora lo va a hacer mañana, el mes que viene o el año próximo, y vas a volver con problemas similares al que resolviste ahora.
Hace mas de un año encaré un proyecto de construcción de un amplificador de la época de tu Audinac. Es largo pero leelo por que  por que ahí se muestra el efecto de un capacitor antigüo pero sin uso y los problemas que trajo. También está la construcción con impresora 3D de las perillas para unas llaves.





						Construyendo un amplificador de museo (Texas de 7 a 70 Watts)
					

Bueno...para no seguir echando basura en ESTE TEMA, he decidido crear un tema nuevo para tratar la construcción de un amplificador "de museo" que se basa en el famoso Texas de 7 a 70W de los años 80's, así que arrancamos desde lo que conversamos ACÁ.  Este amplificador lo encaré por primera vez...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## amplitube

gtocordoba dijo:


> Este es el que cambié primero. Su repuesto es, como dices, el que iría OK pero el equipo quedaba igual. El segundo capacitor que está más al medio de la placa (2da FOTO) era un poco más gordito y decía "4,7uF / *40*". ¿Será éste el que hace accionar la "base" del transistor y por ello determina cuánto amplificar?.



Podes fijarte en la foto que tenes, o si tenes todavía el equipo que numero de componente es ese Capacitor y mencionarlo, mucho mejor si lo adjuntas con el esquema, de esta forma dejamos un aporte al foro.

Por lo demás te autorespondiste a todo 

Saludos!


----------



## gtocordoba

Muchas gracias Dr Zoidberg y Amplitube nuevamente. Voy a seguir sus recomendaciones al llegar a casa. 
Sí me gustaría redibujar la Placa y tuve esa intención ya que no conseguí la del previo salvo en el "datasheet"? Pero aún no se leer esa documentación técnica.. por eso pensé también  re-dibujarla en AutoCAD para facilitarme esa lectura y compartirla de paso. Para mí será un gusto hacerlo por la experiencia. Contar con este foro es un placer y da ganas de seguir aprendiendo de electrónica.


----------



## leo1973

Vuelvo a este hilo para contarles que sigo con la restauración del FM900. Lo que estoy intentando arreglar ahora es un ruido fffff o el llamado "fritura" que tiene la etapa de potencia del canal izquierdo, el cual tiene todos sus componentes originales. Salvo los electrolíticos que ya se los cambié. Pensaba que eran los electrolíticos, pero a pesar de este cambio el ruido continua. Esto pasa al encender el amplificador "en frio", con la entrada de audio cortocircuitada y luego de esperar 2 minutos y medio aprox. funcionando se va el ruido. Mismo durante el ruido o después de el, el canal suena muy bien. También noto el ruido al apagar el amplificador (mientras se descarga el capacitor de salida al parlante). Una vez encendido (por ejemplo, más de 5 minutos en funcionamiento) si apago y vuelvo a encender el ampli, el ruido no se presenta. Yo desconfío de componentes que se empiezan a calentar como son los transistores drivers o el T302 que cambian de estado. Les ha pasado esto alguna vez? Las tensiones en Transistores están iguales al otro canal (der.) que funciona ok. Tengo la idea de ir probando el audio en cada Transistor de la etapa para descubrir a partir de donde aparece el ruido. Pero esto no lo he hecho nunca y no sé como debo preparar el amplificador de prueba (atenuación/impedancia del mismo para no quemar nada). Gracias.


----------



## gtocordoba

Hola Leo, no sabría ayudarte con lo tuyo.  También tengo un FM-900 por reparar. Estaré atento también al dato.
No puedo prometer el diagrama o esquema del AT-510 por motivos de tiempo y falta de conocimientos. Sólo podría redibujar uno de Internet que está ilegible p*or*q*ue* el correcto está en venta.
Lo haría con mucho gusto y dificultades cuando recupere un poco de tiempo para estos hobbies.


----------



## leo1973

leo1973 dijo:


> Vuelvo a este hilo para contarles que sigo con la restauración del FM900. Lo que estoy intentando arreglar ahora es un ruido fffff o el llamado "fritura" que tiene la etapa de potencia del canal izquierdo, el cual tiene todos sus componentes originales. Salvo los electrolíticos que ya se los cambié. Pensaba que eran los electrolíticos, pero a pesar de este cambio el ruido continua. Esto pasa al encender el amplificador "en frio", con la entrada de audio cortocircuitada y luego de esperar 2 minutos y medio aprox. funcionando se va el ruido. Mismo durante el ruido o después de el, el canal suena muy bien. También noto el ruido al apagar el amplificador (mientras se descarga el capacitor de salida al parlante). Una vez encendido (por ejemplo, más de 5 minutos en funcionamiento) si apago y vuelvo a encender el ampli, el ruido no se presenta. Yo desconfío de componentes que se empiezan a calentar como son los transistores drivers o el T302 que cambian de estado. Les ha pasado esto alguna vez? Las tensiones en Transistores están iguales al otro canal (der.) que funciona ok. Tengo la idea de ir probando el audio en cada Transistor de la etapa para descubrir a partir de donde aparece el ruido. Pero esto no lo he hecho nunca y no sé como debo preparar el amplificador de prueba (atenuación/impedancia del mismo para no quemar nada). Gracias.


Comento que pude resolver este problema del ruido ffffff o fritura (en Argentina). Era un falso contacto al parecer, pero que no estaba a la vista. Saqué todos los componentes de la etapa de potencia izquierda, los medí por separado (dieron ok) y volví a soldar todo otra vez, previa limpieza del circuito. El ruido no apareció más por suerte.
Ahora sigo con el zumbido de fuente (100hz). Ya estuve y sigo leyendo los documentos publicados en el Foro sobre como paliar este problema. El ruido se mete por el preamplificador. En las etapas de potencia no está presente dicho ruido. Ya verifiqué puente de diodos y y capacitor ceramico y los electrolíticos son nuevos.


----------



## amplitube

leo1973 dijo:


> Comento que pude resolver este problema del ruido ffffff o fritura (en Argentina). Era un falso contacto al parecer, pero que no estaba a la vista. Saqué todos los componentes de la etapa de potencia izquierda, los medí por separado (dieron ok) y volví a soldar todo otra vez, previa limpieza del circuito. El ruido no apareció más por suerte.
> Ahora sigo con el zumbido de fuente (100hz). Ya estuve y sigo leyendo los documentos publicados en el Foro sobre como paliar este problema. El ruido se mete por el preamplificador. En las etapas de potencia no está presente dicho ruido. Ya verifiqué puente de diodos y y capacitor ceramico y los electrolíticos son nuevos.


Hola, 

¿Cual es la comprobación que realizas, para afirmar que tenés un ruido de Fuente de 100 Hz, solo en la etapa preamplificacdora? 

¿Estas probando la etapa preamplificadora, separada de la potencia? con osciloscopio u otro amplificador de potencia.

Decis que el filtrado de fuente esta correcto, con una fuente regulada, podrías probar el preamplificador sin la fuente original del equipo.

Es el equipo de Audinac con más cableado, tené eso en cuenta y revisa todo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fabian Gallego

Buen día. Sigo el spin off de este hilo con una experiencia en el proceso de restauración de un FM900.
Cuando me llegó estaba sucio pero con todo en su lugar.
Revisando encuentro que ha pasado por algunos cambios de capacitores y transistores algún tiempo atrás.
Arranqué el recap de la placa de la fuente (el transfo es maravilloso, si no lo medís, no te enterás que está encendido) y cambié los diodos que eran de distinto palo. De paso, quedó más linda la placa. Adjunto una foto.
Seguí con la etapas de potencia que tenían distintos componentes reemplazados. Utilicé capacitores y resistencias con los valores correctos, que tenía en casa a modo de prueba, le conecté el dac al Aux 1 y salió andando. Eso sí, con volumen pero con mucha distorsión.
Aproveché a revisar los potes y demás, pensando los pasos a seguir, y lo apago.
Para mi sorpresa, los 6 o 7 segundos que sigue sonando hasta descargarse suena con una nitidez, limpieza y cuerpo que me dejó maravillado.
Al encenderlo nuevamente, ese efecto dura unos segundos y comienza a aparecer la distorsión.
He repetido la experiencia varias veces y siempre el mismo resultado.
¿Alguien ha experimentado algo similar? A lo mejor es un efecto harto normal y yo recién lo descubro...
Gracias por la atención y buen sábado de lluvia.


----------



## amplitube

Fabian Gallego dijo:


> Buen día. Sigo el spin off de este hilo con una experiencia en el proceso de restauración de un FM900.
> Cuando me llegó estaba sucio pero con todo en su lugar.
> Revisando encuentro que ha pasado por algunos cambios de capacitores y transistores algún tiempo atrás.
> Arranqué el recap de la placa de la fuente (el transfo es maravilloso, si no lo medís, no te enterás que está encendido) y cambié los diodos que eran de distinto palo. De paso, quedó más linda la placa. Adjunto una foto.
> Seguí con la etapas de potencia que tenían distintos componentes reemplazados. Utilicé capacitores y resistencias con los valores correctos, que tenía en casa a modo de prueba,
> 
> 
> Fabian Gallego dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> le conecté el dac al Aux 1 y salió andando. Eso sí, con volumen pero con mucha distorsión.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Si el preamplificador no esta modificado, originalmente los valores de entrada para auxiliares son:

AUX1: 100mV, 100 K ohms 
AUX2:  775mV, 500 K ohms




Fabian Gallego dijo:


> Aproveché a revisar los potes y demás, pensando los pasos a seguir, y lo apago.
> Para mi sorpresa, los 6 o 7 segundos que sigue sonando hasta descargarse suena con una nitidez, limpieza y cuerpo que me dejó maravillado.
> Al encenderlo nuevamente, ese efecto dura unos segundos y comienza a aparecer la distorsión.
> He repetido la experiencia varias veces y siempre el mismo resultado.
> ¿Alguien ha experimentado algo similar? A lo mejor es un efecto arto normal y yo recién lo descubro...
> Gracias por la atención y buen sábado de lluvia.



Puede ser que estes saturando la entrada auxiliar, puede ser que no este bien regulado el punto medio de tensión, o muchas otras cosas.

La descarga escalada, de sonido es por los capacitores nuevos seguramente aumentaste el valor a los de acople, y al apagar queda ese efecto, si pones mas carga a la salida, o con volumen mas alto se descarga mas rapido, (digo como prueba facil de comprobar)


Fabian Gallego dijo:


> Arranqué el recap de la placa de la fuente (el transfo es maravilloso, si no lo medís, no te enterás que está encendido)



Debería encender, solo cuando accionas la llave de encendido, el equipo igual provee una luz testigo de encendido, que sale de los 6,8 V que entrega el transformador, directo en AC.

Los Electroliticos Siemens, ¿Son nuevos?

Saludos


----------



## Fabian Gallego

amplitube dijo:


> La descarga escalada, de sonido es por los capacitores nuevos seguramente aumentaste el valor a los de acople, y al apagar queda ese efecto, si pones mas carga a la salida, o con volumen mas alto se descarga mas rapido, (digo como prueba facil de comprobar)


Hola Amplitube. Qué buenas y rápidas respuestas. Sí, el efecto de descarga escalada lo tenía visto de otros Audinac que tengo (un CX2000 y un AT510) y agradezco tu detallada explicación. Lo que me llamó la atención es que se vaya la distorsión cuando lo apago, que esos segundos de descarga tengan un sonido tan claro. Al igual que los primero segundos del arranque. 
En una burda analogía, pareciera que "en frío" no distorsionara. 


amplitube dijo:


> Los Electroliticos Siemens, ¿Son nuevos?


A mí también me pareció raro cuando me los ofrecieron en la casa de electrónica pero me dijo que eran modelos con un estilo muy parecido a los antiguos. De cerca, notás que los materiales son diferentes a los viejos.


----------



## amplitube

Fabian Gallego dijo:


> En una burda analogía, pareciera que "en frío" no distorsionara.


!Revisa las impedancias que te pase! 

Vos no mencionas, si cuando el equipo esta funcionando sentís esa distorsión, si tenes osciloscopio la podes detectar facilmente, con una onda senoidal, no con musica.


Fabian Gallego dijo:


> A mí también me pareció raro cuando me los ofrecieron en la casa de electrónica pero me dijo que eran modelos con un estilo muy parecido a los antiguos. De cerca, notás que los materiales son diferentes a los viejos.


 Se ven lindos, deben tener fecha de fabricación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fabian Gallego dijo:


> A mí también me pareció raro cuando me los ofrecieron en la casa de electrónica pero me dijo que *eran modelos con un estilo muy parecido a los antiguos*.


No son parecidos a los antigüos...SON antigüos!!!!
2500uF no es ningun valor estándard en las series actuales (actuales >=1990). 70 volts de aislación tampoco es estándard!!!
Esos capacitores son de finales de los 70's a principios de los 80's, y te lo digo por que compré capacitores Siemens para mi *Amplificador de Museo*, y ahí se vé perfectamente el año de fabricación...

PD: no creo que Siemens fabrique esos capacitores en la actualidad...


----------



## Fabian Gallego

amplitube dijo:


> !Revisa las impedancias que te pase!
> 
> Vos no mencionas, si cuando el equipo esta funcionando sentís esa distorsión, si tenes osciloscopio la podes detectar facilmente, con una onda senoidal, no con musica.


Perfecto. Tomo nota y me lo llevo para medirlo al taller del canal donde trabajo.
Muy amable Amplitube.


amplitube dijo:


> Se ven lindos, deben tener fecha de fabricación.


Con pocas ganas de encontrar la fecha la busque por unos segundos. Se veían tan bien presentados en la placa...

Un fuerte abrazo y nuevamente gracias.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No son parecidos a los antigüos...SON antigüos!!!!
> 2500uF no es ningun valor estándard en las series actuales (actuales >=1990). 70 volts de aislación tampoco es estándard!!!
> Esos capacitores son de finales de los 70's a principios de los 80's, y te lo digo por que compré capacitores Siemens para mi *Amplificador de Museo*, y ahí se vé perfectamente el año de fabricación...
> 
> PD: no creo que Siemens fabrique esos capacitores en la actualidad...


Ah, esa maldita tienda vintage a la que voy!!! 
Sí, cuando ví que eran de 70 lo miré con una cara...pero ya estaba ahí llevando unas cuantas cosas así que no eran un gasto. 
Muchas gracias por la claridad de respuesta.


----------

